# Late July-to-Early August Babies



## angelmyky

hey everyone.

i found out on 23rd that im pregnant. im nearly 10 weeks gone now :D i dont mind that i found out late because it is the best christmas present i could wish for.

well i havent seen the midwife yet, my first appointment is on 29th so i will found out about scans etc when i see her. i worked out that im roughly due around 27th july....which is just 11 days after my 22nd birthday, what a great birthday present.

im looking for a bump/baby buddy. this is my first pregnancy but it doesnt matter if this is your 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 10th child :rofl: i will still like to be buddies. ive already had one mild scare.....if you can call it that. on 24th me and my fiance had :sex: and afterwards when i went to the toilet to clean up i wiped away a small amount of light pink blood (no cramps though). i got upset but spoke to a few people and found out that my cervix is probably just too sensitive. i rested up and i havent had anything since. everything seems ok and i can still feel the baby growing inside me (if that makes sense)......

well thats it for now....if you need to know anything else then feel free to ask :)

ive also got a msn/hotmail account and im on facebook if that makes it easier to chat etc. xx



:baby: *Due Dates:*
angelmyky (me) - 23rd August :blue:
kmac625 - 30th July :pink:
kirstyderby - 25th July :pink:
wakeygirl - 24th July 
princess - 1st August
samface182 - 2nd August
lollip0p - 9th August
mummaofthree - 7th august :pink:
izzysmummy - 1st august :blue:


----------



## kmac625

Hi there, I'm due on July 30th with my first, which is 22 days after my 35th birthday (yay for July bdays lol). If you don't mind me being across the ocean and a bit older than you I'd be happy to be a bump buddy with you.


----------



## angelmyky

hey i dont mind about the distance or the age. :) i worked it out that im due around 27th so its only 3 days before you :) but ive not seen the midwife yet, my first appointment is next week so i should find out for sure how far gone i am soon.

congrats on your pregnancy. is this your first? x


----------



## kmac625

Yes this is our first and I'm so excited. My dh is funny, he keeps saying I'm a natural incubator lmao. I have my second appointment with my mw the first week of January and my first scan (nuchal scan) the second week of Jan. I was charting my temps so I'm pretty confident of my due date. How long were you trying for? We got pregnant our 5th cycle of trying, which isn't too bad considering my age. 

So far I haven't had full blown ms, just some queasiness in the evenings from about week 5-8 (it seems to have passed for the most part now) and my boobs are a little sore most days. Also I'm incredibly exhausted in the evenings. Apparently the tiredness is supposed to get better in second tri...we'll see. How have you been feeling?


----------



## angelmyky

i cant wait to see the midwife. dont know what to expect though. its all exciting. :D me and my fiance have been TTC since july. cant believe it happened so quick. well for about 4-5 weeks ive been feeling exhausted, extremely hungry and nauseous, boobs have been growing and my nipples are so sore, my areolas have got darker too. ive had quite a few other symptoms too but i didnt realise they were pregnancy symptoms until i got my BFP on 23rd. i dont mind them now though because its all part of being pregnant :D ive suffered more with morning (more like day) sickness, tiredness, waking up alot at night, feeling dizzy and cant forget the hunger. ive also put on a little weight. i was really upset about the weight part but now im actually happy about it because i know why it happened. i used to think i was just eating too much :rofl:

i see that you are married :D im getting married 12th November next year, so exciting. especially now that i wont be pregnant during the wedding. gives me time to get into my dress haha.


----------



## kmac625

Oooh...November 12th is a great wedding day...it's my parent's wedding anniversary! Next year will be their 36th. How come it took so long for you to figure out you were pregnant? Did you still get a period? I was testing before mine was even due and got my first very faint bfp at 9dpo, 4 days before AF was due. 

If you're feeling dizzy, make sure you are eating at least something small every 2-3 hours as it could be related to low blood sugar and also watch it when you stand up, don't do it too quickly as your blood pressure can drop a little. Both of these cause dizziness (I've had low blood pressure and low blood sugar forever so I'm used to it). Surprisingly, having low blood sugar makes me more likely to get gestational diabetes which makes no sense to me at all, but that's what the midwife told me. And here I thought I'd be safe from it. I'm pretty sure I've gained about 5 or so lbs so far, but I'm blaming it on all of the sweets we got given to us at work lol. Not my fault clients and vendors kept giving us chocolates and cookies lol.


----------



## angelmyky

im not sure why it took so long, maybe my hcg was low or maybe i was just unlucky. but i dont mind, its better late than never i say. my last period was 19th october so when i was 1 week late in november i knew something was wrong. i took my first test on 16th november and that was bfn, then again 3 days later and still bfn, i took more and more and still bfns, my first faint BFP wasnt til 14th december but it was a cheap test so i didnt believe it, then doctor sent me for a blood test and thats how i first found out i was pregnant on 23rd. i will talk to the midwife on 29th about it to see if theres anything she can tell me about the reason i found out so late.

i wasnt happy about the extra weight at first but my fiance is trying to get me a yoga exercise dvd for during pregnancy then i can still work out but in a good way so i dont strain or harm the baby. ive also been looking online for exercises you can do during pregnancy and theres a few i like the look of. but im sure the MW will give me better advice. :D


----------



## kmac625

Hmmmm, it could be that you ov'd later than you think you did and maybe you're not as far along as you think you are...I guess you'll find out at your first scan. As far as the weight goes, my dh (who is naturally thin) says to me today, it's good to gain weight cuz it's for the baby, but you can exercise too...sheesh lol. I know he's just trying to be tactful and it was kinda cute the way he said it, but still...the joke is that by the time I'm due I'll have to be wheeled around in a wheel barrow lmfao.


----------



## angelmyky

i thought maybe i ov late but i know i didnt because i had cramps on the day and i had spotted. i ov on 3rd november. it was on time. im always on time with af and ov. maybe its something else thats made me late for bfp......my friend was telling me about a couple of her friends that didnt get picked up til 3 months and my OH was telling me that its more common to get picked up around 5 weeks. so i guess it varies. :wacko: i dont know, will ask mw when i see her.

:rofl: i know what you mean, im struggling to walk to places at the moment so i dont know what its going to be like when i get further on. im going to be a right little wobbler :rofl:


----------



## kmac625

Awww I just saw a post by your fiance...how sweet that he's joined up on BnB too. My dh occasionally reads some of the threads and I think all the details we talk about scare him lmao. While I was in the ttc forum he couldn't believe some of the things we talked about and all the personal things we said hahahahaha. You have one brave OH lol.


----------



## angelmyky

i know. he worried alot when we were ttc that i was stressing too much by coming on here and talking about my ttc problems. he thought i was thinking about it all too much but now hes realised that its helped me and he saw how the people are on here when i was upset etc. hes joined to help anyone who seems to be in the same situation as me or try to give out advice the best he can. hes so sweet :D bet he wont be on here much though, he doesnt go online often. he'd probably get bored of it all one day, and not check his profile. :rofl:


----------



## halas

hey im due 24th july, i have a 10 month old daughter as well lol i turn 20 2 days after my due date so i will either have had the baby having the baby or grumpy and waiting for it to come lol. so far this pregnancy has been mild i have hardly any morning sickness just tired and evil spd, gabrielle was good at letting me know she was here lol and what the inside of a toilet looked like lol


----------



## kmac625

Welcome halas. Look at all of us with July birthdays due in July too...kinda cool. Glad you're not getting bad ms with this one...I haven't actually thrown up at all but I can sympathize.


----------



## angelmyky

welcome halas :D my birthday is 16th july, i will be 22. not sure what my exact due date is yet but i worked it out around 27th. i know how you feel, im not normally the type to throw up when i feel sick but being pregnant gives you no choice, i kept running to the toilet. im not bad now though, its started to go. :)


----------



## halas

thats good that its starting to go lol i think we're all getting thebest b'day presssents ever my sister hadher daughter 2 days b4 her bday so she was still in hospital and the baby got all her bday pressents lol actully the only thing she got was a nightie from my mum which was quite hidious but my mum thought it looked mumish or somthing but we still laught about it years later also my mum made the mistake of getting her a wedding aniversery card for her b'day and its a boy card for the baby who is a girl lol, is any1 getting overly emotional this week my ticker says i wanna throw a grapfruit at daddy i have to addmit its correct lol


----------



## kmac625

I haven't been more emotional than usual (I'm usually pretty emotional in the first place lol...my poor poor dh). I'm bloated like there's no tomorrow though sheesh! I bought these belly bands on ebay that are awesome though...they're kind of like tube tops, but for your belly. That way you can undo the button on your pants when they feel snug and no one knows ;)


----------



## angelmyky

my emotions are all over the place. i keep getting angry for no reason. its so annoying lol. i had my first midwife appointment today, which went well. i wasnt happy about the weight though. dont even like to say what it is. im definitely having one of those "fat" days today.

my first scan is on 14th january :D im so excited. get to find out how far gone i am then. we worked it out that im 10 weeks and 1 day today but the scan will tell me for definite when im due. :D


----------



## kmac625

Oooh, your first scan is the day after mine. I can't wait! I just wanna see my little bean so badly. Don't worry too much about the weight either hun. At my first mw appointment I had only gained about 1-2 lbs, but when I go again for my physical next week I'm worried it'll be alot more thanks to all the holiday goodies I've been eating. Though I am still fitting in my regular pants, though they are getting kinda snug thanks to bloat...


----------



## lil_angel

Hey.....Can i join in here too??? Im Due 30th July. Got my First scan on friday (8th) Cant wait to see my little bean :)


----------



## angelmyky

hey lil_angel, sure you can join. :D welcome. congrats and hope you have a happy healthy 7-8ish months left. :) x


----------



## kmac625

Welcome lil_angel...you have the same due date as me! Good luck at your scan on Friday, mine's next Wednesday. Exciting stuff...you'll have to put up some pics for us to see.


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks girls!!!! :) Ohh yeah we've got the same due date....how cool! Mine might change after my scan...! I cant wait to get the scan....i just hope i can get to the hospital thru this snow. :( Ill deff put up a pic of my scan!! wooo :)


----------



## kmac625

Just wanted to see how your scan went lil_angel...hope everything was great!


----------



## angelmyky

yeh i was wondering too.....you got any pics of the scan? 

ive got 5 days left til mine. 14th :D woop x


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi Ladies,
Do u mind if i join u?
A little about me..
Im 27 my bday is 7th august, DH is 31 and we have been married 2 1/2 yrs
We have 2 LO's... DS Phoenix 19 months and DD Indiana 6 months.

Went 4 my scan on friday n got my due date of 25th july
Ooohhh ordered my double pushchair 2day :happydance:.... Its so exciting

Hope 2 hear from u all soon


----------



## angelmyky

hey kirstyderby sure you can join. welcome :D

your due date is 1 day before mine :) 

oh and which derby you from? im from derby in the UK, what about you? xx


----------



## lil_angel

Hey girls!!!! Yeah my scan went really well thnx. Everything is fine wi my little bean, seen its heartbeat....(i cried...it was so nice!!) They put me forward 4 days, so im now 12w today, and my EDD is 26th July now.
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kirstyderby

angelmyky said:


> hey kirstyderby sure you can join. welcome :D
> 
> your due date is 1 day before mine :)
> 
> oh and which derby you from? im from derby in the UK, what about you? xx

Im from Derby in the UK too :happydance:, small world... lol


----------



## kirstyderby

lil_angel thats a great scan pic!

So r u guys gonna find out what ur all havin at 20wks?

How r u all feelin? Do u feel preggers yet? 

O.k gonna try n put my scan pic on,
 



Attached Files:







new baby.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks Kirsty!!! So your due the day before me? Does your scan tell you the size of you baby on it? Im not finding out....i want it to be a surprise! lol are you? Im feelin tired ALL the time....sick, but not actually been sick, and crampy...but that seems to be wearing off abit now. Im definatly feelin fatter!!! lol How about you?


----------



## angelmyky

awww lil_angel cute scan pic. 26th july thats the same as mine....but mine may change on thursday when i have my scan. glad all is ok. 

oh kirsty it is a small world lol. you're the only other person ive seen on here thats from derby. :) nice to know im not the only one. :D your scan looks lovely too. im not good with scan pics, i used to worry that i wouldnt see the baby on them but i see everything clearly since i got pregnant. strange.

well when i have my 20 week scan i will find out the gender, if he/she isnt stubborn and tried to hide it haha. i cant wait to find out. 

im feeling ok, still getting the odd sick feeling now and then but i will be fine. might speak to midwife tomorrow about it to see if she can prescribe something, i still have a very bad cough too, ive had it for about 3 months now. i dont know why i have it though, i have no cold/flu virus so its not from that.

i still dont feel pregnant yet, i will probably start feeling pregnant when i see the scan or when i feel the baby move.

i feel the same as you lil_angel.....sick but not throwing up, getting the occasional cramp/ache but nothing to worry about (baby growing i think), im feeling crappy too and just feel realllllllly fat lately. im tempted to actually start getting some maternity clothes now, instead of keep buying bigger jeans. i might get the stretchy ones so i dont have to keep shopping :rofl:

anyway, has anyone been baby shopping yet? you bought any maternity clothes? oh and whats the one thing you cant wait to do with the LO when its born?

mine is: i cant wait to dress the baby up in either a dress (if its a girl) or in a mini suit (if its a boy) when i get married. i just know the baby would look so cute at the wedding. 

hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## kate24

hi my name is kate 24, and im 14 weeks pregnant with my first baby i have my first scan tomorrow and iv been told im due do the 14th july so i think if your 10 weeks now it will prob be august x


----------



## kirstyderby

:hi: Kate24 nice 2 meet u, let us know how ur scan goes n put the pic on if u can.

Not sure weather 2 find out this time as we already have 1 of each, DH doesn't wanna find out but as its getting closer 2 the 20wk im wanting 2 find out....I gota have more scans with this pregnancy cuz my other 2 LO's were small birth weights.

I already have maternity clothes from b4 as it wasn't that long ago:blush: but TBH i wore my normal clothes all the way through the last 2..

I had really bad MS 2 start with but its eased off now n i only feel sick sometimes now. Don't really feel pregnant yet as im sooooo busy with my 2 LO's, im gonna look at gettin a doppler not sure how much they r tho...

I ordered my double pushchair on sunday, im so excited i want it here NOW!!!!!Can't believe how expensive they r... lucky 4 me my mum n grandma brought it 4 us.
My bloody microwave decided 2 die on me this mornin so gota go n get another 1 when DH gets bac from work this avvy :dohh:


----------



## angelmyky

hiya kate24. hope your scan went well today. are you still due 14th july after the scan? how come you had your first scan at 14 weeks? ..... i thought the first scan was normally around 12 weeks.


hey kirsty, ive never heard of a doppler before :rofl: is it a home ultrasound (thingy) kit. i looked it up but i found rubbish sites lol.

had my 2nd midwife appointment this afternoon. she took 5 tubes of blood for tests and a urine sample. she said that morning sickness can last upto 14 weeks for some pregnancies. i hope i dont last that long haha. well my scan is on thursday at 2pm....i cant wait :D im worried too though, i keep having images in my head and dreams that i go to the scan and theres no heartbeat or that im only around 8 (ish) weeks pregnant. im more worried about the baby though, i just hope all is ok. ive not really got anything to worry about, its not like ive had bleedings or pain or anything, but i think everyone gets worried dont they??

anyway, im getting that test for down syndrome too. so hopefully all is ok there too.

oh one thing i wanted to ask........my OH has asked his friend about her pregnancy scan etc (shes got a 5 month old son). we wanted to know how much scans cost nowdays and if i need a full bladder for the scan? my midwife never said anything about the bladder part so im unsure. 

if you have any advice about the scan, that would be great. :D hope you're all ok. x


----------



## kate24

i im scan when really well found out im 12 weeks 4 days and due on the 24th july, the pics werent very clear as i didnt have a full blader.

when you have yourfirst scan differ in different areas in wolverhampton its any time before 14 weeks.

i didnt want the downs test as i would panic to much and would prefer not to know.


----------



## kate24

the only tip i have is the more you drink thoughout the day the betterthe pictures. and dont leave it til last minute drink plenty all day x hope all goes ok x


----------



## kmac625

Great scan pics ladies! And welcome to our little group kirsty. I have my nuchal scan tomorrow and I'm so excited (and a little nervous). I can't wait to post a pic for you all. As far as finding out if it's a boy or girl, I was good not knowing but my dh wants to find out so we will. We both think it's a girl though, so that probably means it's a boy hahahaha.

Kirsty, you must be exhausted going through first tri with a 1 year old and a baby...all the power to you my dear when you have a 2 year old, 1 year old and newborn. You're a stronger woman than I am lol. You sure you shouldn't get a triple stroller lol?


----------



## lil_angel

Hi girls!!! Good luck to everyone with there scans in the next few days :) Its so exciting!!

angelmyky - I felt worried too, just before we went in to the scan room, i was thinking, what if there is nothing there, or what if something is wrong, but as soon as i got in and seen my little bean everything was fine and i had the biggest smile on my face EVER!! i just couldnt stop smiling when i got out. It was so nice. It still doesnt feel very real atm...i think it will when i start to get bigger. Ive got my second midwife app on 11th Feb, she took 5 tubes of blood from me last time i went, so ill get the results this time. Hopefully everything will be fine! :)


----------



## angelmyky

kmac625, i have my 12 week scan tomorrow, not sure if they are doing the test for downs syndrome then too. i will find out more tomorrow i guess, but it does say on my form that im having a "NT+ Scan", which is the dating scan and nuchal scan, so its maybe both. anyway, i cant wait to see the baby. i just hope i dont get put back too much. :D hope your scan goes well.

lil_angel, my next midwife appointment is 11th feb too. i had 5 tubes taken yesterday (my arm felt dead afterwards lol). i find out on 11th feb what my results are too. hope all is fine with your results.

kate 24, i didnt realise that if your bladder isnt full enough then your scan pic isnt good. my midwife didnt say anything about the bladder part, she just told me where i should go. how silly. well i will make sure i drink enough and hold it in. thanks for the advice. 

hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## lil_angel

angelmyky - thats so weird that we have our midwife app on the same day!!! woo!! Yeah am sure both our results will be fine! And we will find out on the same day! What time is your app? As for the full bladder thing - my letter said i had to come with a full bladder, but mine was at 9am, i woke up n went toilet without realising, but i then just drank a whole glass of water before i went, and i could see my little bean perfectly. I was a little worried while waiting to go in, that i hadnt drank enough water....but it was ok!

x :flower: x


----------



## angelmyky

lil_angel, my m/w appointment is at 3pm. what about you? 

i havent had a letter for the scan, my m/w rang up the hospital on 29th dec while i was there and wrote the appointment down on the back of my pregnancy book thingy. my appointment for the scan is at 2pm tomorrow so i spoke to my mum about it and she suggested that the last time i go toilet should be before 12 and then drink water to make sure its full enough for when i have the scan. 

oooh your ticker says your 12 weeks and 2 days today :D so am i, but my ticker hasnt changed since yesterday :wacko: stupid thing lol.

my OH keeps saying to me that i need to find a buddy who's at the same stage as me so i can message on msn/facebook etc, he keeps saying he just wants me to be ok and talk to someone whenever i get worried or have a question to ask lol bless him. he knows i made this thread but he still thinks i need to get someone on facebook :rofl:

anyway, im off again. just came back on to check mail. xx


----------



## lil_angel

awww mines at 10:30...i think! Need to check!! lol Its either 10 or 10:30! lol aww yeah we are the same! Although yours might change after your scan tomorrow! Aww bless your OH! I dont have facebook anymore. I deleted it. Ive got msn tho! Or you could always just email me. Just private message me if you like!!

Well i hope you scan goes well tomorrow. Hope you come back and update up straight away!!! :) 

x :flower: x


----------



## angelmyky

im on msn too but i hardly use it lately because theres never anyone online lol. 

i have a feeling that the scan may put me into august for the due date. i suppose it doesnt really matter but it would make me realise that i'd be put back into that worrying stage you are in before you turn 3 months. i know that theres less to worry about when you hit the 12 week mark, so i hope they dont put me back too much. if that makes sense :wacko:

well morning sickness seems to be easing off lately but for the past 2-3 months ive had this bad cough, it comes and goes throughout the day but it gets really bad at night time and during the night. i end up gagging because of it, but i dont have a cold/flu and its not sore either, just really annoying and tickly, plus if i start coughing i cant stop. my midwife said maybe i should go to the chemist and ask for some cough syrup but make sure its ok for pregnancies.

have any of you been suffering with a cough? or anything else that wont go? x


----------



## kmac625

Ok girls, here's the first ever picture of "Little Thing". (I know we shouldn't call her/him thing, but for years we've been talking about when we have a little thing running around the house lol).
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lil_angel

Awwww kmac625 you scan is really good, nice and clear too :) So are your dates the same now after the scan?? Bet it was amazing wasnt it? I had the biggest smile on my face after mine!!! :)

anglemyky, to be honest i never use msn anymore either....every1s on facebok now, i really dont like it tho!! lol I didnt actually think i would go forward, and not by so much either! Yeah i feel abit safer now that i am over the 12 week mark. Itrs quite scary how fast things seem to be moving for me. As on Monday ill turn 13 weeks. Soon ill be 21w 4d and having my next scan....arrghh!! scary!! 

Nope....not got an annoying cough, but i do think im gettin the cold. As i keep sneezing, and coughin a little bit, and find it hard 2 breathe properly at night. Its horrible!

x


----------



## angelmyky

nice scan pic kmac623. :)

i saw the heartbeat for the first time, but still not heard it. the baby is fine .... but im unhappy because ive been put back 3-4 weeks. i thought i was 12 weeks and 3 days today but the woman couldnt get a proper measurement so she kept checking and eventually had to do an internal scan, :( i hated it. well she got 3 different measurements because it was too hard to see, first it was 15mm then 16mm and then 21mm so she thinks im only around 8 weeks and 2 days gone. she also let me know im only having one baby so im happy about that.....and i suppose its good that everything is fine. but im not happy that ive been put back so far. it means that i conceived about 2-5 days before af was due on november 19th. i have to go back on 4th feb to find out a proper measurement and due date. it looks like im going to be due middle of august or at the end of august. :( i know i should be happy that everything is ok but 4 WEEKS.....thats not fair. most people get put forward a couple days or put back a max of 2 weeks, but mines a whole month. :growlmad:

the thing that upsets me the most is that when i thought i was 12 weeks gone i would have been nearly in second tri and theres less chance of m/c. but now im put back into that worrying stage for another 4 weeks.....i dont know how im going to cope again. it wasnt too bad before but it seems like a big step back.

anyways, i suppose i just needed to moan or something. i have a scan pic but the baby is just a blobbed blur because the woman couldnt get a good pic of it. 

hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## kirstyderby

Aww Angelmyky sorry 2 hear u got put bac a whole 4 wks... hopefully it will fly by 4 u hun, atleast bubbas o.k.

Will PM u all my name so any of u on FB can add me..

My next MW appointments on 5th feb and my next scan is on 12th march but i gota see the consultant too :nope: its a rite pain in the ass cuz u have 2 wait ages!

When we all have our official dates r they gonna b put on the front page?

Thought they tell every1 2 have full bladder on the 12wk scan then press on ur belly hard so u nearly piss yourself :rofl:...but u dont need 2 for ur 20wk 1.

Hope ur all o.k....


----------



## angelmyky

omg i understand that part about the pressing down.....even my OH thought it was too much. it actually hurt. didnt expect that at all. but the internal was just horrible. :(

erm, yeh i'll put them on first page if you want. just let me know definite dates as soon as you know them. i think i may have to change the "Late July-to-Early August Babies" part though, because i think i will be told that im due around the end of august. 

speak to you all soon. im off to bed now. had such a stressful day. some bad things happened today so had a right headache sorting things out. anways, take care all. xx


----------



## kirstyderby

angelmyky said:


> omg i understant that part about the pressing down.....even my OH thought it was too much. it actually hurt. didnt expect that at all. but the internal was just horrible. :(
> 
> erm, yeh i'll put them on first page if you want. just let me know definite dates as soon as you know them. i think i may have to change the "Late July-to-Early August Babies" part though, because i think i will be told that im due around the end of august.
> 
> speak to you all soon. im off to bed now. had such a stressful day. some bad things happened today so had a right headache sorting things out. anways, take care all. xx

I know what u mean about the internal, i had 1 in 2006 when i was 6 wks... I was gettin pains in my side n back n also down my right leg, so the doc sent me for an early scan. Unfortunately i miscarried but now i have 2 beautiful babbas n lil jelly bean on the way... 

Have any of u thought about pain relief yet? Who r u having in the room with you?

Angelmyky = can't believe how close we live from each other!!! Its spooky lol..

Well im off out 2nite, get away from the LO's n DH ... its gonna be all bout me for a few hours:happydance:. Awww love em really but sometimes its nice 2 get away as im with the LO's all day...

Speak 2 u all soon


----------



## kmac625

Hey angel, sorry your dates got put back so much...that's gotta suck. As far as my dates go, the sonographer didn't tell me anything different from what I think, and when I compared baby's crl (60mm at 11w5d) to what Your Pregnancy Week by Week says for 12 weeks (61mm) I'm almost dead on so I think I'm good with my dates. If anything maybe a day or two earlier, but not like bean's gonna come out the day it's expected anyhow lol. My next mw appointment is on Feb. 2, so I guess she'll tell me then if it's changing. 

Kirsty, as far as pain relief during labour goes I'm planning on going natural. One of my friends is certified in hypnobirthing so I think she's gonna help me out with it for free! Unfortunately she lives in my hometown 4-5 hours drive from here so it's all gonna be done online and on the phone, but anything she can teach me will help. She's had two kids, both without pain meds so she knows what she's talking about.


----------



## lil_angel

Hey girlies!!!!! Hows everyone doing? Ive not wrote in here in a few days so thought id pop in and see whats happening?? x:flower:x


----------



## kmac625

Not much new with me. I bought my first cute little onesie on the weekend. It's bright stripes of all colours, so will be good to hide stains lol. I'm getting sick of having to keep the top button of my pants undone. I got some maternity jeans with the panel on the weekend too, but they're too large lol. I can't win! I just want a nice round belly so I look pregnant and not fat. Is that too much to ask for lol?


----------



## angelmyky

hey lil_angel. ive not really been on much either. had some stuff to sort out. been quite stressed to be honest. i know i shouldnt be but ive got so much happening at the moment. found out last week that my grandad (dads side) has got cancer.... :( we dont know how far its at yet, so there may be a chance that he can get treatment still. then i got told on 14th that my benefit money will be stopped, so ive had to sort that out. which is hard. then got told at the scan on 14th that they dont know how far i am because the measurements were hard to get so thats why i got put back 3-4 weeks. im no longer getting married on 12th November this year because we decided that its best we wait til next year....9th September 2011 is the new date, it would be the 2nd year anniversary of when we got engaged so thats pretty sweet. and to top it all off me and OH have had a few arguments lately. cant say why though, he doesnt like me talking to others about it.

so as you can see ive had a very stressful 1-2 weeks. hopefully next week will be better. at the moment i cant eat or drink because i feel so sick. i thought m/s had stopped last week but looks like ive either got it back or i have a bug thing. :( bad times right now. just need some time out from my life but im skint.....sucks to not have much money lol.

i completely feel the same as you Kmac625. i just feel so fat lately, not pregnant. i bought a maternity cardigan the other day, it doesnt look like maternity clothes though so thats good. i mainly got it because at the moment i like big things but nothing that makes me look huge lol. i cant wait for a bump to form. i already have the hardness at bottom of my stomach so thats a start :)

well hope you are all ok. im off now, got to get ready to go to OH's parents house. take care :hugs: x


----------



## kmac625

Sorry things have been rough for you lately angel. I hope they get better soon. :hugs:

As far as feeling fat, for some reason I had a "skinny" day today (as much as being 5'4 and a little over 170lbs and almost 13w pregnant can be skinny lol). I actually made it through the whole day with the top button of my jeans done up and wasn't uncomfortable.


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,

Sorry 2 hear ur stressed angel.... hope things get better soon :hugs: 

kmac- love the skinny days 2 lol

Its all been happenin at mine too... my dad works away n my mum had a phone call from him on tues sayin he was in hospital n hes broke his leg :dohh:

I went 2 the MW 2day has i've been having some bleeding. Everything seems fine n i got 2 hear bubbas heartbeat so that put my mind at ease a little. 

Catch u all soon


----------



## angelmyky

kmac thats cool, im not bad today, not feeling fat but not feeling slim either. just normal i guess lol.

awww kirsty sorry to hear about your dad. hope hes alright. glad everything is ok with the baby, i had a small bleed once on christmas eve (day after i found out about pregnancy) so it scared me but i found out it was just from :sex: :rofl: thing is....we've been pretty "rough" lately...more than on christmas eve so it doesnt make sense that i bled then and not now. (sorry for tmi lol)

hope everyones ok. x


----------



## kmac625

So my skinny day was a one-off lol. Back to keeping my button undone on my pants again lol. I've been putting a hair elastic on it to keep it from being so obvious lol. That's cool you heard the heartbeat Kirsty. I finally heard Little Thing's heartbeat last night on my doppler. It was awesome! First time I managed to find it and it was great. Sounded like a train chugging along.

Angel, you could have only bled early on because your cervix was sensitive and maybe now it's toughened up maybe? I dunno lol. I had a little bit of pink once after sex but it was a ridiculously tiny amount, not enough to even worry about.


----------



## angelmyky

yeh mine was like that too, just a small amount of very light pink blood when i wiped after sex. but like i said, i havent had it since 24th december so thats good. just 11 days to go til i have another scan. then on 11th when i see midwife i will ask when i get to hear the heartbeat. i still havent yet and i really want to. ive heard so many people say they have and how good it was and ive also been watching pregnancy programmes on tv so ive heard their heartbeats so i know i would love it when i get to hear my baby's.

well i hope you are all ok. x


----------



## kirstyderby

Angel- The MW doesn't usually listen 4 a heartbeat until ur 15+ wks as u can't usually hear it till then anyway..

Im at the MW this friday jus 2 make sure all is o.k. They gave me anti-d on thurs cuz im rhesus neg, jus so my body doesn't reject the baby.

Hope ur all o.k


----------



## angelmyky

i didnt think it would be til later but ive seen so many people have them earlier than 15 weeks so i wanted to check.

i have no idea what you just said :shy: whats "anti-d" and "rhesus neg"? lol sorry. x


----------



## kirstyderby

Im rhesus negetive blood group so i have 2 have in injection (anti-d) its so my body doesn't reject the baby, if ur positive u dont have 2 have it! I hate needles too :dohh: so jus my luck i have 2 have extra 1's.. lol
Hope this explains a little better lol


----------



## kmac625

Kirsty...another reason I'm happy I'm rh pos, though needles don't bother me at all (I was a regular platelet donor before pregnancy and have a bunch of piercings and tattoos lol). 

Angel...I have a home doppler and was able to find the heartbeat starting at 12w, though lots of people aren't able to that early. I think I was lucky. 

Anyhow ladies, not much else new here on my end except that I'm finally in my second trimester YAY! I have my next midwife appointment next week so maybe I'll have more to report then. Hope you're all having a nice week so far.


----------



## angelmyky

thanks kirsty, i dont even know what blood type i am. suppose i'll find out when i see the midwife...not sure. get my results back then too so hoping everything is ok.

whats it like to hear the heartbeat kmac......im dying to hear mine. 

i havent got anything to report either......erm oh yeh, i found out that my grandad doesnt have cancer!! my stupid aunty got it wrong and went round telling us all that he had it, but he had tests and hes fine :D so thats good. my mums starting knitting a blanket for the baby :D bless. 

oh and the wedding date is now definitely 9 SEPTEMBER 2011. :happydance: gives me time to lose weight after the baby is born. me and OH have decided to go on a cheap-ish mini holiday in May, i'll have a proper bump by then and it will be our first holiday together so should be nice. :D things seem to be looking good lately so im happy. 

cant think what else to say so i'll leave it there.

when you have due dates let me know and i will put them up on the front page :D hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## wakeygirl

hi im kirsty 20 years of age and due in july on the 24th , im 14 weeks pregnant and i also found out a day b4 xmas eve and was a lovely xmas pressie , had my first scan and im not nearly 15 weeks pregnant , anyone want a buddy then let me know , thanks


----------



## kmac625

Welcome to our little group wakey. We're happy to have you join us. 

Angel...hearing the heartbeat is incredibly cool. It sounds a little like a train chugging along lol. Mostly it's just like hearing your heartbeat, but alot faster. So far I'm due on July 30th, but I have my next midwife appt. next week (first one since my scan) so I'll see if she puts me ahead at all (I suspect she might) and update you then.


----------



## angelmyky

hello wakeygirl, welcome, you say you're due 24th july? 

ive added a part on front page (due dates), so as soon as you know your proper due dates then i will add them up. :D x

ok kmac, hope everything goes well at m/w's. :D x


----------



## wakeygirl

Yh angel on the the 24th lol


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi Wakeygirl welcome 2 the group.

Have 2 agree its amazin when u first hear the babys heart beat.

Went 2 the MW fri n all is gud, got 2 hear bubba again so that was great. 
I seem 2 b craving ice pops at the min :dohh: not gud as its bloody freezin...

My due date is defo 25th july but if this 1's like the other 2 it won't wanna stay 4 the full duration :dohh: 

Hope ur all well ladies.. catch u all soon x


----------



## wakeygirl

Thanks for the welcome ladies , nice to meet u all , and this is my first baby so im excited wooo hooo


----------



## angelmyky

awww kirsty ive been craving some weird things....one is milkshakes, the other is melon and ive craved ice cream too. not all together but it sucks because i only want them extremely cold.

wakeygirl this is my first too, its so exciting. my only problem is that i still dont feel pregnant, i felt pregnant for about 2 weeks then when the scan put me back 3 weeks i stopped feeling like it. i just feel so fat :(

i got a call from my doctors this morning, apparently they found something in my urine sample and they want me to take some tablets. the receptionist was foreign so i couldnt understand her properly, so i dont know what they found or what the tablets are. i will know more tomorrow when i go to pick up the prescription. my mum said they might have found protein in my urine, or sugar, or maybe i have a urine infection.....i dont know. its strange. i dont feel like something is wrong.

is anyone occasionally getting aches in lower part of abdomen? ive had it since i was 4-5 weeks pregnant so i put it down to growing pains. it used to only be really light and last for 5 minutes max then i wont get it again for 2 days.....then after my scan i had nothing, then about a week ago its back but feels different and worse. im not worrying or anything, just kind of annoying. its mainly when im stretching so maybe im pulling too much. not sure.

i have a scan on thursday :D so i will see baby better then, i'll be able to get a picture up afterwards too. 

i'll update the front page now with the due dates. :D when you have your later scan to find out the gender then let me know and i'll update the page again with a girl or boy baby. hope you're all ok. x


----------



## kirstyderby

Angel- Its probably ur uterus growin n everythin stretchin 4 babba 2 get bigger, i get all kinds of aches n pains lol.

Pickled onion monster munch is a cravin i've had with all 3 :blush: they r so yummy n DH hates the smell so he wont come near me :rofl:

Am i the only 1 with kids already?
We have decided we r gonna find out the sex so we know if 2 paint the bedrooms or not.

Catch u all soon


----------



## kmac625

Kirsty I think you might be the only with kids already...this is my first also. I had my mw appointment today and I got the combined nt scan and blood results back...1:20,400 chance of having a baby with down syndrome. YAY!!!! I also found out my iron levels are the highest she's seen in about 4 months (don't have to worry about anemia I guess lol). According to the nt scan my due date is July 26th, but she said that since it was less than a 5 day difference than what we thought that she wouldn't change my date. I kinda want to anyhow cuz that means baby is due that much sooner lol. Anyhow, hope you're all feeling good today. :hugs:


----------



## wakeygirl

haha angel i dont feel pregnant yet either and i just want to feel some kicks ect and i feel so fat to and really heavy on my stomach lol, is any of u called kim bland lol u just added me to facebook and u got the rite one lol


----------



## angelmyky

erm nope wasnt me that added you lol....my names mykala (pronounced as michaela). i think when i start feeling kicks or flutters then i will feel pregnant but til then i will just carry on moaning about feeling fat lol. OH gets the bad parts of my hormones, poor guy. :rofl:

kirsty this is my first so looks like you're the only one with kids, i have 3 neices though and i did help alot to bring them up. my sister had a crap ex so the first 2 girls needed help whilst growing up but the last one's dad is the best and has taken on the other 2 like his own. hes bought them up for 5-6 years now.....hes better than their blood father. pickled onion monster munch you say......hmmmm i love them anyway, did before i got pregnant and my OH hates the smell of them, doesnt stop me eating them now and again though haha.

glad everything is ok with baby and you kmac.....thats good that you're on the low side for downs. i will change the due date for you.

oh i have my scan at 10:30....just 1 hour to go :happydance: cant wait to get a better pic, so i can put it up. plus i get a better due date and find out how far gone i actually am. ive had it tough the past 3 weeks because i didnt know properly how far gone i am and i didnt have an estimated due date. cant wait :D argh lol. well i went to the doctors on tuesday to find out what was wrong with my urine sample and apparently its just an infection. i have to take 1 tablet 3 times a day for 5 days. but i did that sample 4-5 weeks ago so ive had this infection for over a month and now they give me tablets for it. no wonder i was struggling to go to the toilet (tmi), glad now its going to get sorted.

i will be back on later to put a scan pic up :D take care all. x


----------



## kmac625

Exciting! I can't wait to see your scan pic...something to look forward to this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## kirstyderby

Cant wait 2 see the scan pic either Angel....

Got my downs results bac 2 n it was low risk :thumbup:

God thought when i went in the second tri i wouldn't b so tired, how wrong was i :dohh: an i've had a bangin headache 4 days...jus glad the kids sleep through.

On a brighter note we're takin the kids n 1 of our niece's to a soft play this saturday which should be fun :happydance:

Have any of u seen the advert 4 one born every minute? Think it starts next tues... Looks quite interesting.

Will pop bac on later


----------



## angelmyky

hey scan went well. got 2 scan pics because baby kept moving. was so funny but cute. just kept seeing him/her bouncing up and down then waving then kicking. so scan pics arent that good, i will still get one up though.

omg they tried 3 times to take blood from me today for the downs test. i now have 2 blood pin pricks on my left arm and 1 on the other arm. was annoying. silly veins lol. 

baby looks so lively when she was scanning. just didnt want to stay still at all. hopefully he/she will be abit calmer for the next one. i have an appointment with the consultant on 6th april (which is my next scan too i think). does anyone know why i might need to see a consultant? i didnt know i would need to. :wacko: suppose i could ask my midwife next week when i see her.

glad you both are in the low-risk, im hoping i will be there too. but i was telling my OH that even if i was in high-risk then it wouldnt matter to me, obviously i hope he/she doesnt have downs though. :D

heres my scan pic.....might be blurry but its the best one out of the two....we couldnt get a better one because of the little raver :rofl:

https://a.imagehost.org/0352/spud_11_weeks_2_days_2.jpg

oh and im due around 24th august :D just like i worked out from the first scan. at least now i have a proper date :)


----------



## kirstyderby

Awww love scan pic hun, glad all is o.k n u finally got a proper due date...

Im under the consultant 2 but thats because both my LO's were small birth weights. yeah if ur not sure why then jus ask ur MW. Supprised she never told u why in the first place :shrug:

Speak 2 u all soon....


----------



## angelmyky

well she said the first time i saw her that i would be under extra care because of my BMI/weight etc. so its probably just because of that. 

speak soon :D x


----------



## kmac625

Glad your scan went great angel...isn't it cool to see the baby moving around like that (thought mine didn't move as much as it sounds like yours did). It kind of freaked me out that baby was in there moving so much and I couldn't feel it lol. 
I've heard of ladies needing to see a specialist cuz of their bmi. I'm lucky that mine wasn't over 30 (but close at 28.8) before I got pregnant because that might have put me high risk and meant I'd have to see an ob and not a mw. So far I've only gained 6lbs though and for my pre-preg weight I should only gain 15-25 so I'm on par for that (I'm hoping to keep it to 20).


----------



## wakeygirl

im nearly 16 weeks and beng very impatient waiting for my next scan haha ,not til the 12th of march tho but i got midwife on the 10th of this month so im lookin forward to that yhhhhh , i never posted my scan from 12 weeks and 5 days on here cos i dnt realise you could do so , but my 12 week scan is so clear my baby just laid there and i got 2 pics yhhh i must ave a good baby haha ,anyone watchin that programme on channel 4 starting next tues one born every min im not sure i wana it mite put me but on the other hand it mite put me a bit more at ease and my back as just started to kill me grrrrrrrr


----------



## angelmyky

if you want to put your scan up then feel free :D i just couldnt believe how much the baby actually moved. and when it kicked inside it felt strange that i couldnt feel anything outside lol. im not watching that programme but i have seen the young mums one, (16 and pregnant i think it was called) and i saw them getting checks, hearing the heartbeat, in labour etc. the labour part wasnt pretty at all and it does worry me but i just keep saying to myself that it will all be worth it in the end. just holding that lil precious baby in your arms......seeing how well you did and what you created inside you. its pretty amazing i think.

well im off now, got to eat my tea, then spend some time with OH. hope you are all ok. x


----------



## wakeygirl

i ant got a clue how i insert my scan pic haha , my 12 week scan is really clear so i wud like to show everyone but cud some one tell me how to put pics on here lol i never watched that programme but gonna watch the one on tue, it cud put me of but i keep sayin to myself thats its got to be done , so ive just got to cope with i and like u said just to hold your baby at the end of it wil be amazing xx


----------



## wakeygirl

heres my scan at 12 weeks and 5 days im now 16 weeks today lol waiting for my next scan which isnt til march the 12th grrrrrrrr
 



Attached Files:







P1150084.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kmac625

Great pics wakey! I'm trying to wait patiently for my anomaly scan too...mine is on March 4th...if you're already 16 weeks, isn't March 12th a little late...my midwife said I had to go between 18-20 weeks.


----------



## wakeygirl

on the 12th i wil be 20 weeks and 6 days lol so nearly 21 weeks lol but i had my first scan at 12 weeks and 5 days and thats when the hospital told me that i wil have to go for my anomely scan so im not 100 per cent sure , and i know they r really clear arnt they lol so how far gone are you now then


----------



## kmac625

I was charting my temps so I'm pretty sure of my ov date which puts me due July 30th and 15w 1d, but my 12 week scan put me ahead 4 days which would make me 15w 5d. The midwife said that since it was less than a 4 day difference she would keep me at the original date of July 30th. So I'll either be 18w6d or 19w3d at my next scan. So confusing lol.


----------



## wakeygirl

haha lol wel i got midwife this coming week so im gonna ask her if she thinks my next scan is at a okie date or does she think i shud change it to earlier wil see what she says lol so im a bit further on then u then , not long but i am lol im 16 and 1 day lol


----------



## angelmyky

cute scan pics wakeygirl.

sorry not been online recently, i came on earlier to check this forum out but ive had a right shitty couple months (sorry for language). this may sound really stupid but im feeling incredibly loney lately, i mean friends. over the past year or so i have lost contact with most my friends. mainly because they got gf/bf's and did that stupid thing of stop talking to me and other friends. i have one best friend who ive known all my life but i even hardly talk to her or see her.....we arent alike anymore, she enjoys going out clubbing etc and im just a laidback kind of person. i do have friends but noone that i could call up or message and go for a meal with or watch a movie with or even just chill with......it sucks big time. i miss having that special friend that you can relax with as well as have a laugh with. none of my friends are like me and dont seem interested in the things i am anymore, it seems like as ive been growing up they just stayed the same so we became distant. :( plus we get those awkward moments too.

sorry for moaning.....im just feeling really lonely. plus i dont have anyone to talk to about this pregnancy or exchange experiences etc. 

well im off now. otherwise i'd end up crying :( dont think my hormones would let me stop so will speak to you all soon. take care x


----------



## wakeygirl

Hi angel myky i sound a bit like u and i could be that person u cud talk to me bout being pregnant cos i love talkin bout it all , all the time , hope this helps a bit do u ave fb or msn or anything like that that we can chat on ??


----------



## kmac625

Awwww angel, sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs::hugs::hugs: If I didn't live across the ocean from you I'd go for dinner with you and sit and chat. I guess that's the one thing for me in that alot of my friends have already had kids...that's what happens when you wait to be my age to have your first...I'll be 35 a few weeks before baby's due date.


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,

Love the scan pic wakey, i go 4 my next scan on 12th march ( im due on 25th july) 

Awww angel hun sorry 2 hear ur feelin down, u will get loads of different emotions its like a rollercoaster... I get really shitty days 2, if u wanna chat or even meet up as we live so near each other jus let me know :hugs:



Not been a gud wkend 4 me, my dad had a heart attack on saturday :cry: luckly hes o.k gota stay in hospital 4 a week tho... this year so far has been really shit. its been 1 thing afta another.... 

Speak 2 u all soon x


----------



## angelmyky

wakeygirl said:


> Hi angel myky i sound a bit like u and i could be that person u cud talk to me bout being pregnant cos i love talkin bout it all , all the time , hope this helps a bit do u ave fb or msn or anything like that that we can chat on ??

i love talking about the pregnancy, just not many people seem interested. i mean mainly my family because one of my sisters has been trying for her 4th since May 2009 and my other sister isn't even trying because her fiance doesnt want one yet. so i have difficulty finding people to be excited with.....my OH is amazing though but theres some things that only friends can do. i have both msn and facebook.....my msn is [email protected] and my facebook name is Mykala Parker. if you cant find me then i will try to get the link for it. just let me know its you if you add me lol....get random people adding me sometimes and then they dont even talk. :dohh:



kmac625 said:


> Awwww angel, sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs::hugs::hugs: If I didn't live across the ocean from you I'd go for dinner with you and sit and chat. I guess that's the one thing for me in that alot of my friends have already had kids...that's what happens when you wait to be my age to have your first...I'll be 35 a few weeks before baby's due date.

its ok hun. i just miss those good old days lol. im more mature than most people my age so its tough actually finding someone who likes the same things as me. most my friends have children but they are still pretty immature and like to just go out to get drunk every weekend....eventhough they have kids/babies to look after. i know mothers are intitled to have some time to themselves and have fun but i think its wrong that so many mothers just moan about not going out when they are pregnant or have kids.....i just think that if you are willing to have the baby then you should understand that your child is your main priority. im pretty old fashioned when it comes to young mums. lol. ooooh what a great birthday present. im kind of glad that mines not due til 1 month & 8 days til after my birthday. 



kirstyderby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Love the scan pic wakey, i go 4 my next scan on 12th march ( im due on 25th july)
> 
> Awww angel hun sorry 2 hear ur feelin down, u will get loads of different emotions its like a rollercoaster... I get really shitty days 2, if u wanna chat or even meet up as we live so near each other jus let me know :hugs:
> 
> Not been a gud wkend 4 me, my dad had a heart attack on saturday :cry: luckly hes o.k gota stay in hospital 4 a week tho... this year so far has been really shit. its been 1 thing afta another....
> 
> Speak 2 u all soon x

yeh the hormones are incredibly mean to me lately. but i have been ill too so thats probably why i just get emotional. it has bothered me for a while but i always put it off but now that im pregnant it kind of feels worse, plus you cant escape your emotions can you? :( silly things lol. well you are on my facebook so if you ever feel like chatting too then feel free to leave me a message or something, and thanks for the offer of meeting up, it would be lovely. it is so strange we live so close but never bumped into eachother before :haha: small world. but you did look familiar when i first saw you on here, maybe thats why then. oh and sorry to hear about your dad :( hope hes better soon, and takes things easy. i know how you feel about this year already, ive been the same about it. but mines mainly because of the emotions or the illness/bugs i keep getting. i started taking those urine infection tablets and it seems to have made me get really bad stomach pains and.....erm.....toilet issues. :blush: so tomorrow ive got to call my doctor to let them know, ive stopped taking the tablets so if i still have the infection then nevermind, im not taking something that makes me curl up in pain. my OH is worried obviously, he said i should ring the midwife but i know its not the baby, its just a bug. 


so how's everyone getting on? have you had a "feeling" what gender you're having? i have felt for about 1-2 months that im having a girl. i dont know why but i keep getting this weird feeling that its a girl......plus i had a dream the other week that i went for my 20 week scan and they told me the baby is a girl. its hard to explain what that feeling is but its very strong. but either gender is fine by me, im not very girly so a boy would fit me and OH perfectly but if the baby is a girl then im used to it because i have 3 neices that i helped out with alot. 

well im off, ive rambled on alot and my OH keeps saying "you still writing on the same post..." " omg is that the same post..." :rofl: i can talk none stop sometimes. hope you're all ok. take care ladies. :D x


----------



## wakeygirl

ive added u to msn angel myky and kirstyderby i ave my second scan n the 12th of march to haha how wierd and im due on the 24th of july so close strange eh


----------



## kmac625

My next scan is on March 4th and I'm due July 30th...funny how mine is a week earlier even though I'm due a little later...my mw said it's supposed to happen between 18-20 weeks but it seems you girls in the UK go between 20-22 weeks. 

Angel...for the most part I think I'm having a girl, but for a couple weeks I thought it was a boy...but now I'm back to thinking it'sa girl again. My dh thinks it's a girl too. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks :)


----------



## angelmyky

thanks wakey :D i will accept when im next online.

kmac you are right about the scans....it is normally around 18-20 weeks but it doesnt really matter because even between that time the baby can cross its legs or something so you cant see....i have my next scan on 6th april so i will be exactly 20 weeks then. i just worked it out....didnt realise it was on the day i turn 20 weeks lol. i thought at first that maybe i was having a boy but then i started getting dreams etc so now im wondering if maybe its a girl. i cant wait to find out though, hate calling the baby "it" when you try to talk about stuff.

well im in a better mood today. mainly because im on my 12th week now :D woop. just 1 more to go and i will be in 2nd tri. :) for a couple days i was having really bad pains in my stomach, where i couldnt move, and it was so bad lastnight that it woke me up a few times. so i rang the doctors and got in straight away, all he said was that he will send off a urine sample to the lab and let me know whats wrong then he can prescribe something better than what i was taking before for the infection. so thats kind of annoying because it doesnt help the pain problem. :( but at least i know its not the baby so thats good. he felt my stomach and listened to baby's heartbeat and said everything is ok. suppose i have more waiting to do before i can get better....grrrrr.

anyways, im off again. doing some game on facebook for my sister lol. x


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,

I kinda think im havin a boy this time, would be easier too so we dont have to decorate the bedrooms again lol. I dont mind either way tho as i already have 1 of each... I'm makin the most of the pregnancy as its gonna b my last :cry: I love bein pregnant its amazin...

Angel - cranberry is good if u have a urine infection.


----------



## angelmyky

yeh i used to have cranberry juice whenever i got it before but i didnt even know i had an infection this time til a month after they tested my urine.....so its probably gone. but the stupid thing is that they want me to re-do a sample.....silly people. all i want to find out is why i have the pains. it was so bad lastnight that i ended up throwing up then crying myself to sleep. i have midwife tomorrow so can talk to her. i know its not the baby so thats the good thing i guess but it really hurts. stupid doctor.

awww last one. my sister is the same, if it comes back that she cant have one more then i think shes going to get a puppy for the girls. theyre all at school now so thats why she thought it would be perfect for another one. but at least shes lucky to have 3 beautiful girls....thats all i keep telling her.


----------



## kirstyderby

Yay we're all in the second tri now...

I remember once when i had an infection the pain was so bad i was doubled over. I went 2 A&E it was that bad. Hope it gets sorted 4 u quick hun...Let us know what MW says?
Well im not gettin a dog next time i feel broody :rofl:

Feel like im gettin a bit of energy back now, DH has been great hes like my rock n hes a fantastic dad. If i feel tired he lets me have a rest n sorts the kids out n keeps them entertained bless him...

Have any of u bought anythin 4 the baby yet?


----------



## kmac625

Angel, uti's suck...I used to get them chronically in my late teen's early 20's and I remember how horrible they are. So far my pregnancy has been pretty easy since week 9, but right now I have a bad sinus cold that's actually made me call in sick to work for the first time in I don't know how long. Hopefully a day of watching bad tv while dozing on the couch will help ;)

Kirsty, it's great having a supportive dh isn't it? Mine is the better housekeeper between the two of us lol and it's made pregnant life so much easier.

As far as buying stuff for the baby, so far all I've bought is a brightly coloured striped onesie (a vest to you Brits) and the other day we bought a glider chair with ottoman. My best friend gave me a few boxes of clothes and things (including a nursing pillow) and another is giving me her swing and some other assorted baby things. Also, my brother and his wife are putting together a box of baby toys they don't need anymore. I can't wait to start setting up the nursery so I can go through everything to see exactly what I have.


----------



## wakeygirl

Ive bought loads haha, im obsessed haha , bought baby bouncer , loads of clothes, sterilisor , couple of small toys lots n lots haha


----------



## kmac625

I was just looking on the Babies r Us website and the dresser I want is on sale for $179 (reg. $299). We just bought the glider the other night and we haven't cleared out the second room to turn it into the nursery yet so there's nowhere to put the dresser yet...I really want to buy it though lol. I might talk to hubby about it tonight lol...


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone. went to see midwife today and all is ok. i got my results back too for those bloods we all have to do. im blood type A+ and i dont have HIV or Hepatitis B or Syphilis.... :) and my iron levels are fine. my blood pressure is normal too so its good that everything is ok. i gave my urine sample in too so within a weeks time i will get the results to find out if i still have that urine infection and if i do then i will know how bad it is. i havent had any pains for about 2 days now. apart from the normal baby growing pains, but im used to those now. shes also put me down for due 23rd August but im keeping the date that i worked out (24th). i asked her when i'd get to hear the heartbeat and she said its not til im 16 weeks gone.....and im not seeing her for another 5 weeks instead of 4 weeks because shes going away so i'll be 17(ish) weeks when i finally get to hear the heartbeat, so that sucks. i asked her about those home Dopplers and she thinks personally it might be a bad idea because if theres a chance you cant find the heartbeat one day then i may panic etc, eventhough the baby may be fine. so i dont think im going to get one. i was in a 50/50 stage of wanting one. my OH asked her about those TENS machines you can get for home and she thinks theyre a good idea for when you are in early labour.....my OH is getting me one later on in the pregnancy. bless him, hes trying to help me already. 

oh erm, for the past 1-2 months i get this bad feeling 1-2 times a week where im not sure if i am doing the right thing, if i'll be a good mum, if i deserve to be pregnant, etc....i end up crying soooo bad and i get really low about what i end up saying about the baby because i say really bad/horrible things when im in that mood. well i was in that depressed mood yesterday/lastnight and i ended up crying. the worst part of it was that i ended up saying to my OH that i wasnt sure if i want the baby....he didnt know what to say. i felt so guilty and disgusted by what i was saying and how i felt but it didnt stop me saying it. well when i first met my MW she said because of my Depression and Anxiety that i had before the pregnancy she will put me through to see a specialist midwife. i thought i wouldnt get to see her til later on in the pregnancy because she mainly deals with woman who are further gone, but i talked to my MW about what i was saying lastnight and how i was feeling lately and she completely understands. she says that because i already had issues before i got pregnant then it will mutliply now that im expecting and that most woman get those feelings during pregnancy too. shes put me through to see the specialist in 2 weeks time and if i ever need to talk to someone then i can ring her up at work and she'll talk to me. she said its normal to feel like you wont be a good parent etc, but because i already have problems with myself then she thinks its best i see someone who can talk to me more about it.....i think the specialist is like a pregnancy counsellor or something. not sure yet but my MW was really nice about it.....eventhough i feel mega guilty for what i said lastnight. 

well anyway, today i woke up really wanting the baby and im pushing myself to get help with those bad days. i dont want to end up being one of those mothers who deny their baby when its born, i wont allow it to happen so im sorting my emotions and bad feelings out as soon as possible so i can build up my confidence and strength for my lil raver. :D

sorry if that sounded bad. i just needed to get it off my chest. 

well for the part about buying things.....i already have a few bottles, a sterilizer, pack of dummies (pacifiers), 2 small boxes full of baby clothes (my OH's mum keeps buying them), 2 teddy bears, a pushchair and 2 car seats (one thats from newborn and one thats from 6 months+).....erm cant remember what else because we are storing them at my OH's parents place. im superstitious about some stuff, like the one about never have the pushchair in YOUR house til after the baby is born, store it at someone elses.....i cant remember why though. my mum is also getting alot of wool because shes knitting the baby things....shes already done a huge blanket (i mean proper huge lol), a pair of fluffy booties, a pair of fluffy scratch mitts and a small fluffy hat to match the booties/mitts. they look so cute. ive also given a try at knitting, ive never done it before but im doing the basic knit and its pretty good, im making a blanket (i know it wont be perfect but its the first thing ive made for the baby)....

back to the TENS machine.....is anyone considering getting one? i really think i will. hope you are all ok. x


----------



## angelmyky

erm....hey....was just wondering how everyone is? ive noticed noones said anything since what i last posted, if its offended anyone then sorry and i will delete it.


----------



## -Princess-

Hey Girls! I'm due on 1st August! Feels a million miles away at the moment though. I'm 19 and was just looking for someone to chat to really. I've got friends and family but not the same talking to people that are going through the same thing and hopefully feeling the same haha. I feel like I've had a bit of a cack start to my pregnany to be honest. Everyone around me says just chill and enjoy it but I just dont feel like I can due to being judged and so on. I have a family member that I also feel judges me based on the decision she made to have a termination at my age and it really does make me think sometimes, am i being selfish keeping the child? I have my own business, i have my own car, i'm still with the father of my child i wonder what it would take for them to have faith in me. 
Anyways enough rabbiting on about that i hope your all doing well! 
When is everyone due then? x


----------



## kirstyderby

Angel - Only had time 2 pop on the other day n read the posts, didn't get chance 2 reply. Its like a mad house here :wacko:. Dont worry we are all here if you need some1 2 talk too.:hugs:.
Im feel really mixed up sometimes and wonder if havin 3 kids under 2 1/2 is a little crazy, then i think i know it will all be o.k. Im sure you will be a great mum and when LO is here you will wonder why you had all those crazy thoughts...
There are so many people out there who can help you if you feel you need it hun...:hugs::hugs:
My num is on my FB if you wanna text me hun

Hi princess welcome to our group. Im due on the 25th july with #3

AFM - I've been to the docs about my back. Had a car accident in 2006 and i keep having problems with it, they are sending me back to Physio. Apart from that im all good.

How is every1 else?


----------



## angelmyky

-Princess- said:


> Hey Girls! I'm due on 1st August! Feels a million miles away at the moment though. I'm 19 and was just looking for someone to chat to really. I've got friends and family but not the same talking to people that are going through the same thing and hopefully feeling the same haha. I feel like I've had a bit of a cack start to my pregnany to be honest. Everyone around me says just chill and enjoy it but I just dont feel like I can due to being judged and so on. I have a family member that I also feel judges me based on the decision she made to have a termination at my age and it really does make me think sometimes, am i being selfish keeping the child? I have my own business, i have my own car, i'm still with the father of my child i wonder what it would take for them to have faith in me.
> Anyways enough rabbiting on about that i hope your all doing well!
> When is everyone due then? x

hello and welcome. sorry to hear that you feel a family member is judging you etc but i think its what you and your OH feel that counts. everyone else should understand that you have a good life and a right to being happy. noone can tell you what you should or shouldnt do, if i was you then i'd just focus on myself hun. i will add you onto the front page with everyone else. im due 24th August....got put back in january.

i think ive got everyones dates right but if i havent then please let me know and i'll change them asap.




kirstyderby said:


> Angel - Only had time 2 pop on the other day n read the posts, didn't get chance 2 reply. Its like a mad house here :wacko:. Dont worry we are all here if you need some1 2 talk too.:hugs:.
> Im feel really mixed up sometimes and wonder if havin 3 kids under 2 1/2 is a little crazy, then i think i know it will all be o.k. Im sure you will be a great mum and when LO is here you will wonder why you had all those crazy thoughts...
> There are so many people out there who can help you if you feel you need it hun...:hugs::hugs:
> My num is on my FB if you wanna text me hun
> 
> Hi princess welcome to our group. Im due on the 25th july with #3
> 
> AFM - I've been to the docs about my back. Had a car accident in 2006 and i keep having problems with it, they are sending me back to Physio. Apart from that im all good.
> 
> How is every1 else?

i was worried that i might have offended someone by what i said. so thank you for putting my mind at rest. im feeling alot happier about the pregnancy lately. not had any bad feelings for about a week or so now, felt the odd day of being fat but my OH treated me to some new clothes the other day so im happy. got my first pair of maternity jeans, i just didnt want to go up a size in normal ones lol.

oh thats good that you're going back to physio. i damage my ligament in my ankle October 2008 but it still gives me trouble now, so ive been tempted to go back to physio but i kind of feel like theres no point because it was so long ago now.

well im off now, had a sicky day today so ive rested ALL day. i only seem to get it like once a week now so thats getting better i suppose. 

hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## kmac625

Welcome Princess! Pregnancy can be tough even without having family members giving you a hard time. I'm 34 and due on July 30th with my first.

Angel, sorry I hadn't replied. I haven't been to this page in a few days. Sorry you've been feeling so down. I used to have bad depression when I was a teen and early 20's so I understand completely. Glad that you're getting the proper care though and that your OH is being sweet to you (aren't maternity jeans the most comfortable thing ever!). 

Kristy, physio should hopefully help you out. I had really hurt my tailbone about 8 years ago when I fell down some cement stairs and the last week it's started to hurt again. I mentioned it to my chiropractor at my appointment today and he's now doing some adjustments to help me out with it. 

Things are going well otherwise here. We bought the dresser on sale this past weekend, but had to get a different colour than what I wanted...ah well, baby won't care if one of the dressers doesn't match lol. Hope everyone else is having a nice week.


----------



## kmac625

Where's everyone hiding? I hope you're all having a good week and feeling well! Nothing new with me...can't wait for my anomaly scan next week. My dh is worried that they'll find something but I'm just excited to see baby again. I'm not concerned that there's something wrong (I hope I'm right!). Hopefully baby will cooperate and we'll find out if we're having a boy or girl...we both think it's a girl. Have I mentioned how excited I am!!!!!


----------



## angelmyky

kmac625 said:


> Where's everyone hiding? I hope you're all having a good week and feeling well! Nothing new with me...can't wait for my anomaly scan next week. My dh is worried that they'll find something but I'm just excited to see baby again. I'm not concerned that there's something wrong (I hope I'm right!). Hopefully baby will cooperate and we'll find out if we're having a boy or girl...we both think it's a girl. Have I mentioned how excited I am!!!!!

lol im not hiding, just dont go online that often and when i do its always a rush so only get time to check mail etc. 

hope your scan goes well. ohhhh let me know what you are having and i'll put it up on front page. my scan isnt til 6th april so im hoping the next 5-6 weeks go quick....i just want to know. my OH's friend said she thinks im having a girl....dont know why though. ive had mix dreams now of having a girl or a boy. for the first 6 weeks i had a feeling it would turn out to be a boy but then after that i had feelings it would be a girl....but now since about 12th week i feel like im having a boy again. its strange. i just want to know NOW!! lol. 

does anyone have names picked out? i have a name for each gender.....we chose them before i even got pregnant lol. x


----------



## kmac625

We're having trouble with the boy's name but we have the girl's name all picked out (we think we're having a girl)...Clara Olive McMullen. Can't wait to see my baby again!


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi girls,

Kmac - Good luck with the scan next week. I've got mine on the 12th, can't wait to find out :happydance: thats if it hasn't got its legs crossed.

As for names we're waiting to find out what it is first, my other 2 were nameless for a couple of day after they were born cuz we had a couple of names to chose from....:dohh: Think this 1 is gonna be difficult to find a name for.

My maternity pay has now ran out, so im looking for a job :nope:, i got made redundant when i was pregnant with Indiana, but because i was working there when i was 15 wks they had to pay me my maternity. 

Hope ur all well...


----------



## angelmyky

awww thats cute kmac :D 

me and OH wanted ourselves into the baby's name, so if its a boy then the name is Elliott Michael Grimwood, because my OH's middle name is Elliott and his late uncle was Michael (they were close). if its a girl then the name is Rosee Ann Grimwood, because my middle name is Rose so i like the name Rosie but wanted to spell it abit different and my family tradition middle name on my mums side is Ann, my mum has it, my grandma, my sister, my neice, etc....we wanted names that arent common but arent unknown either. we're keeping the names, just need to know whether its a boy or girl now lol.

oh yeh kirsty sorry i disappeared for so long yesterday on facebook, tea took longer than i expected lol then we went for a chill out. erm was wondering, if you fancied meeting up sometime for a (non-alcoholic) drink or something.....im on facebook most days, i will be checking mail etc alot lately because we've had some really bad news lately.....quick alot of bad news. so if you send me a message on there sometime if you want to meet up then that would be great, if you dont fancy it then its fine.....

anyways everyone im off now, family stuff has got to me alot, had a loss in the family, found out today so im a little shook by it and sad. hope you're all ok. speak soon. x


----------



## kmac625

So sorry for your loss Angel. :hugs: That's tough in the best of times, let alone when pregnant and hormonal. I love the names you have chosen though...I liked Elliot but my dh didn't. 

Kirsty, good luck with the job hunt...that can't be easy when pregnant and with 2 lo's at home. 

Have you guys been watching the olympics at all? Right now I'm watching the women's final in curling...Canada is likely going to win gold YAY!


----------



## angelmyky

thanks kmac. we are all coping with it. im just finding it hard to go see my dad because it was his best friend that died.....he was a very close family friend and also had 3 kids with one of my cousins (they havent been together for around 7-8 years though). but he was going through alot of emotional trouble but none of us realised how bad it all was. so all i got to do is be there for my dad now. my OH is comforting me and supportive so im doing ok. :)

my OH wasnt too keen on having Elliott because he didnt really like his middle name but its grew on him now i think because i love it so much. 

i know how tough it is to find a job kirsty.....im looking too, i was on the sick but they stopped my claim in january so i had to start claiming jobseeker :( im appealing against the cancellation for income support but i knew i would be waiting a while and theres a chance they might still stick to the original decision so i need the jobseekers money. im looking for jobs but i know noone will employ me because im pregnant. apparently if im still on jobseekers when i turn 29 weeks then i have to start claiming income support for a pregnant person and its the same crap pay as jobseekers. i wouldnt mind having a job because the money would help us so much but at the same time it worries me because of the pregnancy.....who would employ someone for a few months then pay maternity leave......derby is crap for jobs too and i dont have much experience so that doesnt help either. 

i hope you get a job soon, i know how tough it is trying to afford things on such crap money. but i know its worse for you because you already have 2 kiddies. i still live with my mum (i pay her though) and i have a cat to pay for (food, litter, vet bills etc) but i do get help if i need it. but me and my OH want our own place, the only reason we havent is because of the money and alot of people rip you off nowadays so we are going through the counsel....hopefully we'll get something this year, but i dont mind if its not until after the baby is born. im having my mum and OH with me when im in labour so it would be easier if i lived with her for a month or 2 after the baby is born.......just incase anything happens (not jinxing myself though lol). 

but theres one huuuuuuuge problem with still living with her......my OH cant move in til we sort the money out because we'd be taking on half-to-most of the bills in the house, we dont mind that but her "EX" or "BOYFRIEND" or whatever they are at the moment is a complete D!CK (sorry for language).....they were together for 18 months and then in 2008 he raised his hand to her so she kicked him out and they broke up for 6ish months but she gave him another chance (after the other thousand times before) and it seemed ok but then last year he started turning into a prick again....he has cheated on her loads of times, hes hit her, he treats her like crap, he's a leech who takes her for whatever he can get, he never makes her happy.....i could go on. hes also bought me and my OH into their arguments before eventhough there was no need, hes said things like "oh go get shaun..." "you think you're so tough because shauns here...." etc. hes said things about me, my 2 sisters, anyone he can annoy me mum with.....he hasnt lived with us for about 1 year now, hes been living with my sister and her fiance (his brother) and he has even got between then alot too, they split up before christmas (but got back together) and i think its all because of him.....he talks to my OH's parents about us and says things about us that arent even true...etc. and hes told them things or lied about things which has p!ssed me off because he has NO part in our life. as far as im concerned hes just a waste of life and someone needs to give him a good battering.....im against violence normally but if you had met him then you'd understand why im so angry and disgusted with him. the problem is that my mum still lets him into her life, so he stays over sometimes and me & my OH HATE him, we cant stand him because of everything hes done to my mum and what hes said about us....my mum knows how we feel about him but she still lets him into the house when we are around. she said that she'd never pick a guy over her own children but it looks to me like she already has.....she deserves so much better but just wont get rid of him. he makes me sick. i have to tolerate him eventhough i just wish he'd disappear out of our lives. if my OH moved in with us then i would tell my mum that as long as we are paying half-most of the bills then he has no right to be in the house, i would literally ban him from being around me and my OH. i dont want him around my baby.....i want to be around my mum when im in the late stages of pregnancy but if things carry on how they are now then i will move out and distance myself more than i want to......i wont leave my mum completely but i will make it obvious that he has pushed me away. this sounds bad but you'd hate the guy too......

to top it off, this morning me and my OH went to his parents. we are staying here for a fews days, (we do it every other week), and his dad plays pool with my mum and her "EX" (boyfriend) and apparently he told my OH's dad on thursday night that my mum is going away with him in August sometime.......now i have been around my mum everyday since then and shes not said ANYTHING to me or my OH. plus what annoys me, is that if its true then theres a chance that i might go into labour when shes away. i feel sad about it because we talked about her being there and she said she wanted to. :( if its true that shes going away in August then i think that is the last straw for me......he always says things to my OH's parents and we've never even been told or had it mentioned to us. 

sorry for the long post. think this is the longest ive done on here.....just got alot on my chest but no amount of talking or writing seems to make me feel better about the situation. im just sad that shes chosen him over her own children......we all hate him. i talk to him occasionally but only because of my mum, i dont want her to feel bad because i hate him but now i dont care. he doesnt care how awkward he makes you feel, eventhough its your own house. i shouldnt feel so horrible in my own home. thats why i spend so much time in my bedroom or at my OH's parents place. 

anyways, i'll stop talking now, because ive gone on too much, hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi all,

Angel - Big :hugs: sounds like a really shitty time at the mo, ur mums BF sounds like p***k . 
Would love to meet up, let me know when ur free? Im free most days/evenings.
I had my mum n OH with me my first time n they were huggin n cryin together :haha: while i was sat there high on gas n air and pethidin... I hope ur mum sees sense or she could miss out on a great experience.
As for the job, i still haven't found anythin yet :nope:, TBH im struggling finding somthin 2 work round OH's hours, i need somethin part time cuz we wont get any help with childcare ( they say OH earns too much but they dont see that we have a big mortgage n we have children to support :growlmad:

BTW love the names Angel n Kmac, I like the name Atlanta for a girl but not sure bout boys yet :shrug:

Kmac - is it this wk you've got your scan? Mines next, I can't wait....

Hope your all well speak soon


----------



## angelmyky

hiya kirsty....yeh hes a total pr!ck (putting it mildly). i got pushed over the edge yesterday, he told my OH's parents on thursday night that him and my mum are going away on holiday in August which upset me because if it was true then she said nothing to me. we talked about her being there for the birth, and as im due in August then there could have been a chance she wouldnt be there....so i flipped out. i send her a mail on facebook (privately) asking if it was true, that i thought she wanted to be at the birth, how much i hate him, how uncomfortable he makes me feel in my own home, how bad he treats her, etc. it was a long message, as you know, once i start typing i cant stop lol. i felt bad for what i was saying, i told her i wouldnt make her choose but he is pushing me away and one day i will end up just leaving because of him, etc. she phoned my OH saying that its bull, etc then sent me a message saying that its not true, that she'd never miss the birth and wouldnt dare go away at such a crucial time, especially when she knows that i would need her.....she said she will sort the situation out, etc, and that shes not happy about how hes making me feel or what hes been saying to people.....my OH hates this guy too, i know that if he got pushed too much then he'd flip and i know he wouldnt back down so im trying to sort it out myself. im the only one who's told her completely how much of a d!ck he is and that im fed up of him....neither of my 2 sisters have even bothered to tell her any of what i said, and as for my brother.......well im p!ssed off with him too, ive been tempted to text him to say how much hes upset our mum but i know he'd ignore it....hes a stubborn ass. my mum hast seen him for around 1 year now and he hasnt even sent her a text asking how she is, etc, for over 6 months.....hes gone really distant and we dont know why but my mum is cut up by it, so im tempted to message him. im sorting out one bloke whos annoying me so i will do the same to my own brother......i dont even think he knows im pregnant. he didnt even seem bothered that i got engaged last year, all he text me was "i guess congrats are in order, would have been nice of you to tell me yourself...." etc, and that was the last thing i heard from him, that was september last year. grrrrr some blokes just dont know how to act do they....i just feel sorry for my mum, i know she loves her ex but she needs to let him go, and she is cut up about how my brother is towards her (they were soooo close before).....2 people she loves and they treat her like crap. i wont allow it to carry on. :growlmad:

thats good you want to meet up too, im free most days too, evenings i spend either with my OH and my mum or with him and his parents so would have to be daytime. we can sort it on facebook sometime if you want, i check it everyday, hardly come on here unless i check my mail. 

my mum said she wants to be there, we talked about it and she's definitely being there. my OH is too....im just hoping hes not like a couple of those guys from that "one born every minute".....the lad last week :growlmad: i would have knocked him out for saying those things..."women go through this everyday, whys it so hard for you...." "you got a low pain thresh hold or something...".....idiot. me and my mum were flipping out at the tv screen lol. 

she said the only problem about being there with me is that she doesnt like seeing any of us in pain.....she was there when my neices were born and she said she just kept thinking....."i wish it was me instead..." bless her. 

that sucks that they wont help out....silly government isnt it. im fed up with them, my OH keeps saying that if we were foreign then we'd get as much help as we want. and to be honest i agree, they get everything (im not racist though) but im fed up with struggling so much.

awww i like the name too. ooooh not long for you both now is it. if you let me know if its a boy or girl then i'll stick it up on front page with the dates. :D 5 weeks tomorrow and i find out.....not as quick as id hoped but its coming so fast. i just cant wait. and 2 weeks til i hear the heartbeat for the first time too, so exciting. :happydance: finally get to hear that little beat.

well im off again. done another long post lol. im full of words on here but in person i can never seem to find the words....probably shyness or something haha. :haha: hope you're all ok. take care. xx


----------



## wakeygirl

hey hows every one tonite , i ant been on for ages hha got my scan very soon and i cant wait lol woop woop


----------



## kmac625

I had my anatomy scan on Thursday and it went great! Found out we're having little Clara too!!!!! She was waving her arms and kicking around and I still can't feel her. Hopefully I'll feel something really soon. Here's the best pic from the 3 we got.
 



Attached Files:







baby - 18w6d.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angelmyky

awwww kmac thats so sweet. congrats. :D i will put that you are having a girl up on front page :) scan picture looks cute :D

still not felt anything?! wow. i thought you start feeling things around 19-20 weeks for the first but apparently it can be upto 22weeks aswell....im 16+ weeks and not felt anything yet but i think it wont be too long. my baby is sitting high up, poking out aaaalot too and the only weight im putting on is on my stomach....well its not much but just rounder and harder. i sometimes get this strange feeling in my stomach....the only way to describe it is that it feels like the baby is scratching its nails on my insides, it doesnt last long and it only moves about 4cm across the inside of my stomach. i spoke to my mum about it and she said she got that alot when she was pregnant with my brother and it felt the same as how i described it lol. 

oooooh i get to hear the heartbeat for first time next Thursday (18th)....i cant wait. then on 6th April i have my gender scan....then something else to look forward to, me and my OH are going to "Golden Sands" (in Mablethorpe) on 26th til 30th :happydance: there's been so much bad stuff happen around us lately so its exciting that we have things to look forward to. :D

where's everyone disappeared off to? lol hope you are all well anyway. i haven't really been online much lately because of family deaths/illnesses and other stuff. but now that things are getting better then i should be more positive when i do visit the page more. 

oooh i nearly forgot.....me and my OH are finally going to live together. we haven't so far because of money (he lives with parents and i live with my mum), i dont want to leave my mum just yet because she isnt well (never has been really) and she's going through a tough time so i spoke to her about sorting the place out so my OH can move in with us because obviously we need to and want to. and......its getting sorted, so within 1 months time we will be officially living together :D argh i cant wait. ive waited so long for this and its finally here....ok so its not our OWN place but my mum needs me just as much as i need her.

well im off now, OH wants to play on xbox 360 live lol so im going to play too before bed. take care everyone and hope to see some more gender news. :D xx


----------



## angelmyky

awwww kmac thats so sweet. congrats. :D i will put that you are having a girl up on front page :) scan picture looks cute :D

still not felt anything?! wow. i thought you start feeling things around 19-20 weeks for the first but apparently it can be upto 22weeks aswell....im 16+ weeks and not felt anything yet but i think it wont be too long. my baby is sitting high up, poking out aaaalot too and the only weight im putting on is on my stomach....well its not much but just rounder and harder. i sometimes get this strange feeling in my stomach....the only way to describe it is that it feels like the baby is scratching its nails on my insides, it doesnt last long and it only moves about 4cm across the inside of my stomach. i spoke to my mum about it and she said she got that alot when she was pregnant with my brother and it felt the same as how i described it lol. 

oooooh i get to hear the heartbeat for first time next Thursday (18th)....i cant wait. then on 6th April i have my gender scan....then something else to look forward to, me and my OH are going to "Golden Sands" (in Mablethorpe) on 26th April til 30th :happydance: there's been so much bad stuff happen around us lately so its exciting that we have things to look forward to. :D

where's everyone disappeared off to? lol hope you are all well anyway. i haven't really been online much lately because of family deaths/illnesses and other stuff. but now that things are getting better then i should be more positive when i do visit the page more. 

oooh i nearly forgot.....me and my OH are finally going to live together. we haven't so far because of money (he lives with parents and i live with my mum), i dont want to leave my mum just yet because she isnt well (never has been really) and she's going through a tough time so i spoke to her about sorting the place out so my OH can move in with us because obviously we need to and want to. and......its getting sorted, so within 1 months time we will be officially living together :D argh i cant wait. ive waited so long for this and its finally here....ok so its not our OWN place but my mum needs me just as much as i need her.

well im off now, OH wants to play on xbox 360 live lol so im going to play too before bed. take care everyone and hope to see some more gender news. :D xx


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,
Hope ur all well?

Had my scan n we're havin another girl :happydance: So it will be girl power in our house....Haven't had chance 2 put scan pic on yet but hopefully will get it on soon. Have chosen the name Atlanta Rose Mellor....
Have to go back for another scan at 28 wks on 7th may jus 2 make sure she is growing o.k.

I've had a really nice mothers day... Had a card n flowers this morning n we went out for lunch then we went 2 see my mum... Ohhhh n DH let me have a lie in too :blush:. 

Catch u all soon...x


----------



## angelmyky

awwww cute. nice name too. if i find out im having a girl then looks like we'd both have Rose in the name lol. i find out in 3 weeks so not long to go, then im going away for a few days in late april. i cant wait, i need to get away from this place for abit. really starting to hate this place.....lived here all my life but its done nothing but give me hassle. the people here arent exactly nice either and even my own "family" upset me. i realised alot of things lastnight after a silly argument with someone who WAS my cousin.....i dont even want to be associated with that side of the family to be honest....im sick of them all. and the people ive known over the years have done nothing but bring me down so im keeping a selected few people close to me and forgetting about the rest.....even if they are blood related. i wish i could just pack up and leave, start a fresh somewhere else. 

i was in a good mood, i was really happy lately but what happened lastnight has sent me downhill and its hard to get myself back up high again. so i think i wont be online often, i may just come on to update once a week.

hope you are all doing ok. take care. xx


----------



## kmac625

Kirsty - congrats on having a baby girl. Lovely name also. How has the job hunt been going?

Angel - sorry things have been going crap for you and your extended family. I'm not very close to any of my cousins or anything so I don't have that issue. I haven't talked to my dad's side of the family in years (he's estranged from his sister and both his parents died by the time he was 21) and I only see some of the people on my mom's side once every couple years. I hope things get better for you and that you have a great trip away. Where are you going?


----------



## samface182

im due on the 2nd of august :)


----------



## angelmyky

welcome samface. you know what you're having yet?

kmac-we're going to Mablethorpe from 26th April to 30th. its at Golden Sands which is right next to the beach. its only in UK but i dont mind. ive never been out of the country because i dont have a passport but hoping to get one for next year when we have our honeymoon somewhere. hopefully the weather will be nice in April when we go away :D


----------



## Lollip0p

heya I am due on 9th of August, Is anyone else due around this time?

I am really looking for a bump buddy who i can chat to.

Thanks


----------



## kmac625

Hiya Sam and Lolli...we're all due from towards the end of July to the middle of August so you're in the right place. Welcome! How has pregnancy been treating you so far?

I'm finally feeling baby girl move and kick...it's not very strong yet, but at least I can feel her. We also saw my tummy move thanks to her the other night...very glad dh was there to see it too or I don't think he'd believe me that it happened lol. How's everyone else doing this week?


----------



## angelmyky

hey lollip0p. welcome. im due 23rd august, was put back 3-4 weeks originally but kept the thread the same name. do you know whether you're having a girl or boy yet? 

oh wow kmac thats amazing... :D i havent felt kicks etc yet, all i feel are slight aches where the baby pushes out and i have felt tiny movements....but its that light that i dont know whether to believe it or not. i lay for about 2 hours lastnight in silence whilst i tried figuring out whether it was actually movements or not. i just cant wait to feel something properly so i know its real. other than that im doing ok. im abit sad for one of my friends but im trying to not let the news get to me too much. i feel so sorry for her as shes lost her baby at 11 weeks, was her 2nd baby and ive known her since school. she was so excited when she got pregnant and it was planned too so its so sad that its over. poor girl had a bad m/c.....not that theres a good one but she didnt just bleed, she passed the sac with baby & placenta in it :( shes burried it and said a proper goodbye so thats abit of comfort for her. shes a nice person too so its horrible when good people suffer things like that.

so wheres everyone gone then? i havent been online much, been busy. my OH is officially living with me now, im soooo happy that its finally happened :happydance: and omg, my bump is big for just 18 weeks lol, but the baby loves poking out so i dont mind. i love seeing my bump, i think its so cute :D xx


----------



## Lollip0p

Hiya girls!

The pregnancy has been really good for the last month or so, I did have some really bad upper back pain for around a month from 12-16 weeks, couldnt sleep, eat, move, but I think baby must have been laying on a nerve or something, as it finially went as i hit 17 weeks, whoop whoop. Hows your pregnancies going?? 
I have got my scan next weds, we are undecided whether to find out or not, my oh really wants too know, but i dont mind as long as the baby is healthy, but if it means that much to him i might find out.

I too felt the baby kick for the first time on sat :D i phyiscally jumped in the car and was like ooooooooooo, it feel really low down though a good hand space if not more below my belly button, where do you feel your baby kick? 

I think my dates are a tad out from my scan, but the midwifes here are brilliant, but thats a seperate issue all together!

How are you all coping with work? and everything in general?

How are you finding it living with your oh angel?


----------



## Lollip0p

angelmyky said:


> im abit sad for one of my friends but im trying to not let the news get to me too much. i feel so sorry for her as shes lost her baby at 11 weeks, was her 2nd baby and ive known her since school. she was so excited when she got pregnant and it was planned too so its so sad that its over. poor girl had a bad m/c.....not that theres a good one but she didnt just bleed, she passed the sac with baby & placenta in it :( shes burried it and said a proper goodbye so thats abit of comfort for her. shes a nice person too so its horrible when good people suffer things like that.

Its horrible when things like that happen, espically to someone that you know and who is a friend. My thoughts are with her, I can imagine how she feels


----------



## angelmyky

Lollip0p said:


> Hiya girls!
> 
> The pregnancy has been really good for the last month or so, I did have some really bad upper back pain for around a month from 12-16 weeks, couldnt sleep, eat, move, but I think baby must have been laying on a nerve or something, as it finially went as i hit 17 weeks, whoop whoop. Hows your pregnancies going??
> I have got my scan next weds, we are undecided whether to find out or not, my oh really wants too know, but i dont mind as long as the baby is healthy, but if it means that much to him i might find out.
> 
> I too felt the baby kick for the first time on sat :D i phyiscally jumped in the car and was like ooooooooooo, it feel really low down though a good hand space if not more below my belly button, where do you feel your baby kick?
> 
> I think my dates are a tad out from my scan, but the midwifes here are brilliant, but thats a seperate issue all together!
> 
> How are you all coping with work? and everything in general?
> 
> How are you finding it living with your oh angel?

maybe he can find out and keep it to himself if you dont want to know....but maybe then he might find it difficult to hold the excitement in. haha.

awww i cant wait to feel kicks, all im getting is slight movement feelings, hard to describe them. i have also felt the baby push out when im walking and also when im lying on my sides. so cute. im always stroking my stomach waiting to feel a kick or something more than slight movements.

when i had my scan in February they put down the measurements and that i was 11 weeks 2 days, which would work out that im due 24th August, but the midwife says its 23rd, i know im right because i spent ages double checking it, but i didnt want to argue with her on just 1 day out. :haha:

im finding the living together just like normal, he stayed over at mine for 1 week then the next week we'd stay at his place, then back to mine, etc. so we were basically living together before but not officially and we were back & forth to eachothers places. it was hard but we put up with it because we couldnt afford our own place together. then i came up with the idea that we live together at my mums, because its ideal for us all. my mum is going to be at the birth so i wanted to live here until at least 1 month after baby is born, for like support or something. so we all sat down and worked it out and.....here we are now. :D im so happy that its worked out this way. because now we can save the money for a good house and for the wedding next year. we have plenty for the baby but wouldnt have been able to afford baby, house and wedding all at once. its cheaper living here.

i dont work, mainly because i was on the sick before i got pregnant. i suffer from anxiety and depression. but i do feel alot better since i got pregnant, but obviously still get those bad days. ive looked for work but i think its pointless now because noone will take me on whilst im this far gone being pregnant. noone would want to have someone for few months then have to pay for maternity leave. my OH doesnt want me working anyway, bless him. im an old(ish) fashioned girl and want to be the stay at home mother anyway.

everything else is going well, had few family issues but trying to sort them out. ive cut all ties with cousins, aunties, uncles, etc, because they're all really selfish people and i never feel like they care about any of my family anyway. they arent the nicest people anyway so its not a big loss. as long as i have my mum, dad, and sisters around me then im happy. im trying at the moment to get close to my brother again, as ive not seen him in around 6-12 months. :( we were sooo close when growing up. hes the oldest and im the youngest so we had that special bond but hes been really distant. he only found out yesterday that im pregnant. and i didnt even get congrats, all i got was him moaning about not finding anything out until my mum texts him. but hes bought that on himself, ive not had credit on my phone since September 2009 :wacko: so its difficult to stay in contact with him, especially when he never contacts me either. its a long story so i'll leave it there.

as you may see now, i write long comments. im rarely on here so when i do come on ive always got something to say :rofl:

i will put you up on front page :D if you do decide to find out the gender then i can put that up too. 

anyways, im off again now. take care everyone. :hugs: x


----------



## angelmyky

hey everyone. not sure where everyones gone, ive not been on much either. but just thought id come on to update myself. i had my 20 week scan today and everything went well. baby is fine and i got to find out what im having.....a BOY!! :happydance: i was soooo happy that everything was ok and that we got to find out what the gender was so i ended up crying with happiness. i have another scan next week to check the anatomy as he wouldnt stay still long enough for her to check. 

well im off again now. hope you're all doing ok. take care. x


----------



## kmac625

Congrats Angel on having a boy...and lucky you get another scan and chance to see baby since he was such a squirmer. I don't get to see my little girl again until she's born. 

I haven't been on too much the past couple weeks as one of our cats was really sick. Unfortunately we had to put her to sleep this past Monday night. This was the hardest thing I've ever done. I've had her for 10.5 years, since she was 9 weeks old. One of my other cats is at a complete loss too, as I've had him pretty much as long as her and he doesn't know life without her. He's been seeming sad and not eating very much and it worries me as he is already a really skinny cat. 

Anyhow, otherwise things are good with me and baby. She's been a little more quiet the last week, but I still feel her move and kick everyday. I also listened to her hearbeat yesterday and it was good and strong and fast as always lol. She's gonna be just like her Momma...hyper lol.

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## angelmyky

thank you kmac. i only see him next week because he moved too much for the anatomy check. but the later scans (28 weeks, 34+weeks) are because of the consultant care im under. its because of my BMI, i knew from the start that i'd be checked on regularly because of it. i have to have a glucose test when im 28 weeks :( i cant eat or drink (only allowed water) from 10pm the day before and nothing til after theyve done the tests. im there around 10am-ish and the test takes 2-3 hours. omg how am i going to cope without my cup of tea and daily apple. lol.

awww im so sorry for your loss :hugs: i know what its like to lose a pet. we had to put my dog down in 2008 when he was 15 years old, we had him since he was a puppy so it was tough seeing him go. but he accepted it and licked my mums face to say goodbye....was emotional. if your other cat still seems bad then you can ask the vet if theres anything you can give him or do to help him cope. i suppose its hard for the animals too when they lose a loved one, their poor little hearts break dont they. :( i feel deeply for you.

awww thats cute, i have only started feeling my baby lightly kick me for about 1 week now. he started the night before my scan....my OH felt the first kick with me so that was cute, but he hasnt felt it since. baby has kicked lighter since that first one though. feels like a mini pulse, not sure how else to describe it. but i cant wait for those proper hard kicks. i know he loves it when im walking places and being really active, he pushes out sooo much. bless him.

take care and hope the grief gets easier. :hugs: x


----------



## kmac625

I'm getting the glucose test in a few weeks too, at my next mw appointment. In Canada it's pretty standard that all women get it, though I was given the option to not have it. One of my uncles has type 1 diabetes and I have hypoglycemic tendencies, so I'm at higher risk of developing gestational diabetes. Also, I think every woman should get it because it's not a hard test and it could make a big difference to baby if you find out you have it and get it taken care of.

My one cat seems to be doing a bit better. We are putting him on a chicken and rice diet to try to fix his tummy troubles, so yesterday I cooked up a bunch of chicken thighs and mixed them with rice and he ate it for dinner. Frickin' cat is eating as good as us now lol. My other cat doesn't like people food, so he still gets kibble. Pain in the ass feeding them separately though. 

Hope everyone else is doing good. I'll update again later this week.


----------



## kmac625

Where's everyone hiding out?

So we ended out having to put down my poor cat Grimsley. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. It's been a little over 2 weeks and I sometimes forget that she's not here anymore...it's getting easier though.

On the more positive side of things, we got our travel system. Well, my parents paid for it, but we have it now. It's the graco quattro tour. The stroller reclines flat so that baby can sleep in it during a walk without having to be in the carseat. I can't wait to try it out.

Also, I've decided to finish work at about 36 weeks. I'm going to use 2 weeks vacation and then start my mat leave on the Monday that I'm 38+3. Hopefully Clara doesn't decide to come fashionably late as I'd like to be home with her as long as possible after she's born (so happy we get a year mat leave here in Canada). 

Hope the rest of you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## angelmyky

hey kmac....i've not been on this thread for a bit. i don't know where everyone else has gone though. awww :hugs: that's such a horrible thing to go through. i've been there myself.

oooh i have a Graco Sport travel system, its blue and green checked, its lovely. i still love that name you've picked for her :) it's so nice.

well update from me....not that much to say to be honest lol. i have got things to say but just got little time and i cant remember everything :wacko: :rofl:
i got some amazing news though.....me and my OH are getting married 24th July (this year), its only going to be a small wedding for close family (no aunties, uncles, etc), then afterwards we're having a bbq reception because its perfect for it being small and for summer. there's a max of 22 people going to ceremony and reception. i'll be 8months pregnant by then so i know the perfect style of wedding dress that would look good for the baby bump. the bbq is at my OH's parents house as his mum is doing the catering. she's also paid for: the 3 tier cake...thats being collected on the day (its already been made), my bouquet...its yellow and white roses (i haven't seen it yet), buttons holes, bbq....cant think what else, but i know she's done/doing alot for us. shes a really nice mother-in-law....rare arent they?! lol. im greatful for everything shes doing. shes helped us out with most of the baby things too and shes always asking if we need help, bless her.

well i cant think what else to put, im on holiday from-26th-to-30th so wont be back online til after then. hope you're all doing ok, wherever you are :haha: take care x


----------



## kmac625

It's been a while since I've remembered to check here. Things are good here...not really much to report on. I'm finally in third tri so that's cool, and I have less than 90 days to go! Now we just need to get her room done...we still haven't cleared our crap out of it yet lol. Hope you're doing well angel and others.


----------



## Lollip0p

That sounds a bit like our babys room too, we need to plaster it and then paint it, time is going so quickly, and I feel we also have so much to buy too.

Hope your all doing well. x


----------



## mummaofthree

hey girls... im new to the forum and was hoping for some pregnancy buddies... i did a lil intro in the 'introduce yourself' bit.... im due august 7th, but im high-risk.... have a muscle problem with my stomach and they think bubba will come early just because the conditions arent quite the same..... ahh im rubbish at explaining so ill try that another time lol xx

anyway... im 22... 23 july 8th... i have 2 babies (theyll always be my babies regardless of age haha) harry-j whos 3, 4 in november and ella-may aka maymay aka princess (original i know haha) and im expecting a little bubba girl end of july/begining of aug. weve decided to call her lola-louise . . .awww just sayin it makes me feel all happy. bless me. lol xxxx

quick history. my 2 other children are from a previous relationship. i was with my ex who i 'affectionatly call' SC (one day youll figure out what that stands for.... take a guess lol) for 6 yrs... from aged 15-21 and life was good to start with but things went down hill after we became parents. he turned violent and led me a horrible life. he was strict and i wasnt allowed to do anything, it was just a nightmare. so january last year i finally cracked, i picked up my babies and was taken to the safety of a domestic violence refuge, by the police and a social worker. after a nightmare year we are settled now, we have a beautiful SAFE home that i built up on my own, with the help of my family of course. SC doesnt know where to find us and we are going through court still to arrange some kind of contact. 

since living here i met up with an old friend... and our friendship quickly turned into something more.... unfortunatly in january he moved to spain for work. since then we talk daily but things arent the same. i may be 'in a relationship' but im still living the life of a single mum... during a routine hospital appointment for my stomach muscle problem i had to have a scan to measure the deteriation of my stomach muscles. they said 'oh i can see your uterus' grreeaatttt i thought it was another problem.... but it went from uterus to a head.... to a clear pic of a babys face... right up the nose, u could see babys lips pressed against my side. ive never seen such a clear scan that isnt 4d! i started crying. i was at this muscle scan on my own.... knowin the OH was at work in marbella of all places.... sunning it up. making loadsa money n enjoying himself. i was 21 weeks. id always been told my stomach was mishaped because of the muscle problem, i never thought that this could be the reason at all !!

well... of course this little surprise took some getting used to !! but im so happy to announce that ill be a mummy to my 2nd little princess, lola-louise sometime towards the end of july and the begining of august ! 

so thats my story.. roughly. itd be nice to have some bump buddies....... i look forward to hearing from you.. and please forgive me if i take a while to reply. im still finding my feet on this site.

love to you all and your bumps

mwah

steph x


----------



## angelmyky

hello steph and welcome. :wave: :) your just 8 days older than me lol. aww your children are cute. oh such lovely names too. sorry to hear about the history with your ex. well done for finding the strength to leave him. bad things make you a stronger person. 
awww bless, that scan sounded so perfect. my first few scans were rubbish because he kept moving lol. but we finally got to see his face at 21weeks. it must have been a wonderful suprise to see her little face on the screen.....especially as you didnt expect it. 
erm, well bit of background on me so you get to know me abit more. im 21...22 on 16th July. im getting married 24th July this year. me and my fiance wanted to be married before baby comes. this is my first baby. hes due 23rd August.....i was put back 4 weeks in January, turned out that i conceived just a couple days before my period was due in November. hes growing well. i feel so blessed to have such an amazing fiance too, hes helped me out so much with this pregnancy. i dont know what i would do without him. hes the sweetest person you can imagine.....hehe im getting cheesy lol. he thinks i'll be around 3weeks early....dont know why but just has a "feeling" lol, and i keep dreaming about the 6th August too and waking up at 3am every night, so everyone thinks thats when i'll go into labour lol. i dont mind when he comes as long as hes healthy. hes not even born yet and i love him so much. i just cant wait to meet him and see his little face. i will be married when hes born so it will be perfect once he arrives.....i'll have my little family that ive always wanted. i still live with my mum, my fiance moved in with us in March this year. we were going to get our own place but my mum is going to be there at the birth with us so we thought we'd wait to look for our own home til a couple months after the birth. it works out perfectly for us all. i feel bad knowing that one day i'll be leaving her but i have a family of my own to think about now. my 2 sisters and my brother dont seem to understand just how hard it is to leave her, they did it years ago, so now its just me left and im still her "baby" lol.....thats what she tells people still. im 21 years old, have a fiance and a baby on the way and im still her little angel :rofl: 

oh and we're calling our son Elliott Michael. Elliott is my fiances middle name and Michael comes from my fiances late uncle....they were close and my dads first name is Michael too.

anyways, thats a little about me. theres not much that happens on this thread lately. we all just leave little bits now and again to update eachother and then we disappear for a few days....sometimes weeks. as you can see i write long comments, im hardly online so i make sure i have something to say, otherwise i never know what to write back. i dont get online often because my fiance worries that it depresses me.....hes kind of right though, im on facebook and the people on there are so depressing lol. 

speak soon. take care and sending loads of love to you and bump. x


----------



## kmac625

Hi Steph and welcome to our little group. You have a great birthday - the same as mine lol. Except I'm turning 35 this summer (I feel so old lol). Way to go on leaving your ex. That must've taken so much strength and courage to do with two lo's. I'm glad that you and your children are safe and happy now.

Here's a little background on me. I'm pregnant with my first, a daughter, due on July 30th. My hubby and I have been married almost 5 years now and together for over 10. We don't have any close family near us. My mil lives 3.5 hours away and my parents live 4+ hours away, so we're doing this pretty much on our own. 

Well, I have some news since my last post. I had my glucose tolerance test at my last mw appointment and since I haven't heard anything about it (over 3 weeks ago) I'm guessing that means I don't have gestational diabetes. I'll find out for sure this week at my next appointment. This past Saturday was my baby shower (they are very common here in Canada). I got a whole bunch of great stuff, both from my Babies r Us registry and some other stuff. Now we just need to clear out our second room and set it up as the nursery so I can put everything away. It's a long weekend here this weekend and the plan is to empty the room into our livingroom and clean and paint it (light yellow). Then I can finally start putting things away. Now that I'm 30 weeks I'm feeling quite impatient to get started.

Well, I'm off to bed I think. I'll try to remember to update more regularly.


----------



## angelmyky

kmac - oooh lets hope it comes back normal. i have my test on 1st june after my scan. im not happy that its after my scan though because i have to starve from 10pm the day before and my scan isnt til after 10am on 1st june. the waiting time is rubbish too, you never get seen on-time so i'll be waiting up to an hour for the scan. then off to the Glucose test. which takes up to 3 hours :( i know im going to be sooo hungry....and i cant even have my morning cup of tea. :( i get moody, lightheaded and feel sick when ive not eaten.....hopefully the scan wont take too long so i can get the test done as soon as possible so i can get something to eat.

how was the test? they told me that you have to relax and not move around the whole time and they take the first sample after 1 hour then you have a sugar-ish drink and they wait another hour to take another sample....is that what they did with you?

oooh i like the colour you've picked for the room. i wont be doing a nursery til me and my OH have our own place, that wont be til after the birth though. we have pretty much everything we need, and hes going in a moses basket when he sleeps, its right next to my side of the bed, so its easier to check on him at night and feed him etc. we have an extra moses basket for downstairs for when we're down there. i just cant believe how much we have already, so im not shopping for anything else until im about 30+ weeks. 

OHHH i have some news myself. me and my OH went to the registry office yesterday for our appointment with the registrar. we applied for our marriage license, got it paid, signed some papers, etc. now its all sorted for when we get married on 24th july. :D argh, im so excited. really cant wait to marry him. i just know that its going to be perfect.....even if it is a small wedding. :D 

anyway, im off now, waiting for my OH to get back from fishing with his dad.....hes been gone since 4am. :( and my lil boy is just recovering from hiccups...bless him. i think its so cute when i feel him moving around in there. i just cant wait to meet him....hold him etc. i love him so much already. :)

take care everyone. xx


----------



## kmac625

No gestational diabetes here, yay! Though I didn't really think I had it. I guess they do the test differently here...we have a first test that you go and drink the sugar drink and sit for an hour and then they take some blood. I didn't have to fast for it (mine was done by my midwife at my reg appointment late in the afternoon). If you don't pass that one then you have to do a 3 hour test. 

How exciting about getting your marriage license and stuff! I remember how much fun I had going to city hall to get our license back in the day. July 24th huh...a week before I'm due...maybe I'll have my baby girl on your wedding day...that would be neat.


----------



## angelmyky

kmac - thats good, glad it came back ok. :) i think because im under consultant care more than midwife care then i have it done with the hospital. they give me more scans than other pregnancies, normally over here its only around 2-3 scans but so far ive had 4 and i still have at least 2 more to go. my next scan is 1st june when i have the glucose test too, so i cant wait to see the baby again. just dont like the thought of the test though. 

yeh it was really exciting. i still cant believe its done, and theres only 7ish weeks left til the big day. i just hope the stress of things dont put me into early labour, the wedding is 4weeks before im due....i'll have to try to be calm and cross my legs :haha:


----------



## kirstyderby

Hi ladies,
Welcome mummaofthree n:thumbup: for ditchin the ex sounds like a nob!!

Glad 2 hear all was o.k with the glucose test kmac 

Congrats on settin the weddin date angel, make the most of the day cuz it will fly by :hugs:

Sorry i haven't been on for ages, have been really busy....

DH has got a new job in another city so we are movin, Im really excited about it n nervous at the same time. So we have been decorating, painting, layin turf n so on.....He starts his job on 28th june so hes gonna live there :cry:, then when LO is born im goin up with the kids.

I've had 2 scans since i last came on 1 @ 28wks n 1 @ 30wks. LO is small but that doesn't surprise me as my other 2 were small, got another scan on 25th june to see if all is o.k.

Phoenix had his 2nd birthday on saturday so we went to the zoo on sun cuz the weather was pants on sat! He had a gr8 day bless him. He loves animals.

Indiana started crawlin a couple of wks ago so now i have 2 have eyes in my arse :haha: n she has started liftin herself up agains the sofa so dont think it will be long before shes walkin :wacko:

Will try n get on abit more
Chat soon xxx


----------



## izzysmummy

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in!

I am due officially 1st August! i had an early scan at 8 weeks and they put me back a week! By the time my 12 week scan came i was measuring bang on 12 weeks, so my original dates were 29th July!

Its my 26th Birthday on the 19th July so i wonder if bubs will put in an appearence then! I have the 21st July date stuck in my head for his arrival! It turns out this particular day is an event that my husband should really be at for the promotion of his Company! So you can guarentee he will arrive then!

My daughter was early and i had a 3 hour 12 min labour with her! So am hoping for faster 2nd delivery!


----------



## angelmyky

*hey kirsty.* i'll make sure i remember and cherish every moment of the day. hopefully baby will make things abit easier, but i dont think he'd be interested in making me comfortable for a day lol.
awww sorry to hear of the move. it must be tough him leaving but thankfully you can all be together properly again when baby is born. will only be a month apart really wont it? just have to get loads of family time in before he moves.
hope all is well with baby and happy birthday to Phoenix. :D awwww how cute, you must be so proud. oooh better make sure they dont plot against you lol, one walks away whilst the other goes crawling in the opposite direction lol. i feel for you.


*welcome izzy.* i will get you up on front page. :) so having a boy? bless, makes 2 of us now. ooh your birthday is 3 days after mine. :) have you picked a name for baby yet? 


*well update here....* i had my Glucose test done on 1st june, then my scan. i was there from 9am til 3:30pm. :( i had my first blood test done at 9:20 then my scan at 9:40. all is well with baby, he was abit awkward, just showing his spine so we couldnt get a good pic. hes growing fine, hes on average measurements so all is well. after the first blood test i had to drink a really sugary orange drink, it was soooo thick and sugary. :( gross. then after the scan i had to wait in the waiting room til 11:20 for my next blood test. was sooo boring and uncomfortable. thankfully after that me and my OH were allowed to leave, but i had to be back at 2pm to see the consultant. so we had to wait 2 hours in the hospital til then. christ it was a boring and tiring day. eventually got to see the consultant.....urine is fine, blood pressure is fine...etc. i have to go back on 29th june for my 32weeks scan. cant quite remember why though. just seems to be scan after scan with me.
well i saw my midwife yesterday for the results and a check up. my Glucose is fine, my anti-bodies are fine, but my iron levels are slightly in the low range so i have to take some iron tablets 3 times a day now. hopefully i wont get any side effects. oh and she listened for heartbeat....it was sooo loud, i was shocked, we couldnt even hear eachother talk lol. then she felt around to see how he was positioned....and hes head down. surely he shouldnt be head down this early right??! she didnt seem bothered so i guess its ok that hes there. but its so uncomfortable. im so heavy at the moment, i can barely walk as hes pushing down. cheeky bugger lol. but i think its hilarious when he kicks now, all i see is my belly wobble at the top and sometimes my breasts move where hes kicked me. looks funny. but the cutest thing of all is when my OH talks to him at night before we sleep.....baby just moves under my OH's face so he can feel his heat and hear his voice. its so cute. he pushes out so much and then slightly taps my stomach where my OH is resting his head....his head is never resting heavy though. so its like the baby is trying to say hello and he recognizes his daddys voice already. so sweet.

well im off now, i have a bug i think. 24 hour crap feeling. my stomach aches too where baby is lying so im resting up....he wouldnt let me sleep last night so im relaxing now.
hope everyones ok. take care. x


----------



## izzysmummy

William George Clark, but we will call him Will. I preferred Max but Hubby really likes Will x


----------



## kmac625

Nice to see you on here again Kirsty. No worries about being gone so long...getting ready to move when pregnant with 2 toddlers is alot of work! Glad to hear everything is going well for you though :) Happy Birthday to Pheonix too...yay for a fun day at the zoo!

Welcome to our little group Izzy...another July birthday (I think most of us have July birthdays here lol). Mine's on the 8th so there's a chance baby girl could come on my birthday too, though I'm hoping not. My husband was born on his Mom's birthday and there's no need for us to continue that tradition lol.

Angel, happy that your glucose test results were good. Too bad about the iron though...try taking the pills with orange juice because vitamin C helps the body absorb the iron better but avoid dairy in the hours around when you take them because calcium works against the iron. When they tested my iron in first tri my levels were through the roof, but they are testing them again this Tuesday at my next appointment just to check that they are still good.

Can't remember if I mentioned that I have developed severe carpal tunnel syndrome in both wrists...I now have a splint for each hand/wrist that I wear when I sleep and on and off throughout the day too. They help me get a better night's sleep (though I do still wake up with burning, just not as often), but I'm completely useless when wearing both of them lol. Trying to get out of bed is ridiculous now...between needing to roll out because my belly is so round and now not being able to bend my wrists, I'm not graceful whatsoever hahahahaha.


----------



## angelmyky

aww izzy thats a cute name. :D i like both names.. my OH kept saying he wanted Frederick Merryweather :rofl: muppet. no way i'd call my child that haha. so ive told him he can have our next pet called that instead. we have names for each child we want. altogether we'd like 3 so we have a name for the first and then for the other 2. we're very prepared lol.

thanks kmac. im so glad that the glucose came back fine. i'll keep the orange juice in mind. i still havent taken my tablets yet :blush: i know i should but i keep forgetting to take it in the morning so i end up not wanting to take it the rest of the day. i want to start them on a fresh day, if that makes sense. im not good with tablets anyway so thats probably why i keep putting it off too....they make me gag. :( i think its all psychological though.....wont go into the reason though lol. thanks for the helpful info.
omg that sounds painful. :hugs: i think all gracefulness goes out the window when you get pregnant. the amount of times ive rolled around in bed trying to get up, its so hard trying to not squash him. sometimes i forget to roll onto my side to push myself up so i end up straining my stomach by just lifting up.....hurts but thankfully baby is always ok. i just need to remember not to do it again. :dohh: 

well not got anything to report here. ooooh im slightly excited though, the dress i wanted for my wedding is back in the store in my size so im hoping they have it in a couple weeks when i can buy it. i need to try it on though because im not sure which size to get. i need to make sure it will flow straight over my bump in july.... i know its the perfect dress for a bridal bump. :)

anyway im off now, take care all. x


----------



## kirstyderby

:wave: Izzy welcome 2 the group, love the name will, think its really cute. 

Kmac; Sorry 2 hear about your wrists hun :hugs: The things we women have 2 endure lol. Im hopin 2 come bac as a man next time :rofl:... Gettin out of beds hard enough with a bump.

Angel; Tut tut for not startin your Iron tablets yet Lol.. Why have u gota take 3 a day? Im on iron n i only take 2 daily, i sometimes 4get 2 :blush:..

AFM; not much 2 report apart from MW appointment this friday. Have finished decorating our room :yipee:, n have started on the stairs n landin, have ordered a carpet n its bein fitted next monday, got loads of paintin 2 do first so beta get my ass off here :wacko: 

Sorry if i've missed anythin ( pregnancy brain):dohh:

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## izzysmummy

I had a dream he came out a she! And i was refusing to take the baby home as i kept insisting to the MW i had a boy not a girl! so the baby couldn't possible be mine! I am stuffed if it comes true as we have all new blue stuff!

I am seeing the MW on Wednesday so am wondering if his head is engaged. He was low down a few weeks ago and my tummy feels different so we shall see.

I had to go for a breast ultrasound today as i found a pea size lump about 7 weeks ago. Hubby tottally freaked out coz he could feel it (usually if i have any lumps or bumps anywhere he can't feel them) but this one he could. I wasn't overly concerned as some days i could feel it and others i couldn't. Anyway all looks fine, nothing abnormal on the scan so is probably a cyst or blocked milk duct.

I am panicing a bit about BF this time. I had loads of Milk to feed my daughter and had to wear breastpads in bed from 20 weeks coz i was leaking so much! This time i have nothing, by boobs don't feel much different. I hope my milk supply is like before :(


----------



## angelmyky

kirsty - yeh i know... :blush: i should take them but keeps slipping my mind and then i remember half way through the day and think "oh crapppp...". erm not sure why i have to take it 3 times a day. i just listened to the midwife and got the tablets. i dont like the thought of getting side effects though, have you had any whilst taking them?
lol i know what you mean by the pregnancy brain....i have forgotten so many things recently. the past few weeks seem to get worse. someone can tell me something and then 2mins later i will forget. i end up making people annoyed coz i forget things so easy lol, but cant help it. i feel like a fish half the time.....got the memory like one haha.

izzy - omg i know how you feel. people keep saying "what will you do if he turns out to be a she?" im just like..."erm, dont mention that. i know hes a boy, i saw his lil winky...." lol. ok we only got to see it for about 5mins and the sonographer said it looks like a boy but i cant imagine him having a winky one minute and then turn around to be a girl lol. i feel so bad when i think about it, coz im expecting him to come out a HE so i worry that id end up being disappointed or something if a girl pops out instead. my OH keeps joking about it but i know hes the same lol, we have all boy things so it would be weird. plus we'd have to change the name lol. 
when did he first get low down? my baby has been low head down since my 28week check up. i was surprised but ive heard other people say theyve had the same. seemed too soon to me though. 
sorry to hear about the lump....but glad that it doesnt look abnormal. hopefully all will be ok and it is just an enlarged milk duct etc.
dont worry so much about the milk not leaking though....its been said that you can go til after labour without leaking. some women apparently dont leak until just before labour or just afterwards......some are even during labour. have you tried talking to your midwife about this? maybe she can give you some information or advice etc.


well i dont have anything to say about myself. nothing has changed recently. just still heavy and struggling to move around. all i keep doing is huffing and moaning when i have to get out of bed or stand up. i hate raising up, he loves pushing down recently. :( but we've found a way to catch him moving or kicking.....so now we can finally show people when he does something. :)

anyways, take care. speak soon. x


----------



## izzysmummy

Our baby was laid upside down the whole time, when i came back in after going for a walk and some serious poking he was right way up and she said "its a boy" and we def saw something that looked like a winky! So we shall see. I even had to have a 2nd scan the following week as baby still wouldn't move properly. So 3 hours worth of scanning and he still stayed upside down :( gotta be a boy really!


----------



## kmac625

I wouldn't worry about your milk supply izzy...my best friend's milk didn't come in until after she had her son and she bf for a year. My boobs haven't gotten any bigger at all while pregnant and I have no leakage but I'm sure once baby arrives that'll change lol.

My baby has been head down since about 29 weeks and I'm hoping she doesn't decide to flip to breech now. She's a squirmy little thing though and I regularly feel like I have an alien inside of me trying to push it's way out through my stomach hahahahaha.


----------



## izzysmummy

OMG water retention is driving me mad! I am on rest as the mo.... My legs swelled up to twice their normal size and were totally rock hard! They actually hurt to stand or touch. The bizarre thing was i was sat down all afternoon and they just ballooned! I feel soooo attractive! 

Went to see MW a few days later as was worried about PE and my blood pressure up well normal for me is 110/60 and it was 130/75 so not massively but up for me. MW said lots of resting and putting my feet up, so more time to spend on B&B!

Oh just before i forget, mothercare online sale 9 packs of pampers sensitive wipes £6.99! That is cheaper than boots own at the mo, you get 3 for £2.50 there. x


----------



## angelmyky

lol i know what you mean kmac, my boy has been head down since 28weeks and i know hes still there now but hes so active for saying theres less room in there. ive caught him moving so much. he even dances to music.....well it looks like dancing to us. me, my mum and my sister were sat watching my stomach as he jigged around to music we were playing. looks so cute and funny too. there was one song that he loved the most and did wave motions, my stomach just looked like a Mexican wave. lol. im hoping he doesnt decide to flip back around too, i want him to stay head down the rest of the way now.

awww izzy, i sympathize with you. water retention sucks. my ankles no longer look like ankles, theyre horrible. i often feel like im walking around on stumps. apparently its best to raise them instead of sitting normally or crossing your legs. e.g, if you're sitting on sofa then try putting your feet up onto the other side of the couch, or get a stool or something to lift your legs onto. im often sat on my bed with my legs up, my fiance helps me out so much so i dont feel like im lazy, he understands how bad my legs are....you can clearly see theyre bad anyway. apparently theres not much you can do about water retention. all the midwife and books say is to rest them up, dont cross your legs, dont sit for too long, dont stand for too long etc. but that doesnt really help does it?! we want an easy quick solution. if you are worried about them then id suggest seeing the midwife or doctor about it....if you have gained so much water retention on them in a short time and they hurt to even be touched then it might be best you get someone to check them out. is it just your legs? or is it other parts of your body? 

well as for me....i had my first case of Braxton Hicks on tuesday morning (2:30am). :( the first proper ones ive had. i woke up and was in pain. my fiance woke up seconds later and tried to calm me down. i ended up crying because i realized that im not ready for the baby yet, i dont even have my hospital bag, so im not prepared if anything happens. i have around 9ish weeks left so i know i should have my bag ready but we've been short on money and ive struggled to walk lately. we're waiting for our "Maternity Grant" to come through so we can get the rest of the baby things, all there is to get is mainly my bag, nappies etc. im so nervous. we also need the money for our final wedding bits....my partners suit, some food, drinks, etc. we have it all prepared, just not bought it all yet.
but with the stress from the wedding and worrying about being ready for the baby i ended up making myself panic whilst i had the Braxton Hicks. i just lay on my side, curled up and cried the whole way through. my OH told me that i can ring the midwife if i thought it was bad but i just thought its a waste of time. i didnt know what to think at the time. apart from that it hurt, i can handle pain but when i have things on my mind i end up suffering more with the pain. if that makes sense. i think i had a minimum of 5 B/H contractions in the space of 5-10minutes. then when they eased off i went sleep and made sure the next day that i kept an eye on the baby's movements......and he moved around like a trooper, was dancing etc all day. so hes fine and i havent had pains since that morning.

anyway, on a brighter note. :D I GOT MY WEDDING DRESS YESTERDAY!!!!!!! arghhhh. omg its gorgeous, i ordered it from the catalogue because i was worried that i wouldnt find anything else in time. its perfect. it has bones in the breast part so i wont need a bra, it came with attachable straps in-case too, it flows over my bump, is perfect length and has a train at the bottom. heres a pic from the catalogue....keep in mind that shes slimmer than me and not pregnant lol. https://www.littlewoods.com/pleated.../q/wedding&prdToken=/p/prod1580142-sku2322438
when i saw it hanging up i nearly cried and so did my mum. after i went for a shower i tried it on, it fit perfectly....the only problem is that the zip is abit stiff near the bead area so it takes 2 people to zip it up (so you dont tear it). it looked stunning and im so happy. it fit well on the bump so far and theres room to grow too. but i know when i get married i'll be 36weeks pregnant so the bump would drop a little by then, so it wont make much difference. it came with a chiffon stole too, but i didnt like it that much with the dress, i want to get a ivory/white bolero to wear with the dress instead.

right im off now, essay over lol. got some things to look at for the wedding. just hope that the baby doesnt decide to be 4weeks early and arrive on the wedding day lol....evening i dont mind, just let me get my vows out the way first :haha:
hope you're all doing ok. take care. x


----------



## angelmyky

(edited)


----------



## izzysmummy

Just my legs, my ankles barely looked different and then my toes looked like sausages! They look ram! 

It has settled down a bit now, MW said just to rest... not sure how when i have a 16month old to chase! we are nearly potty trained too! Hard bloody work xx


----------



## kmac625

My hubby loves to refer to my sausage feet and toes and cankles (never mind my legs are twice their normal size). My hands are swollen too, but not as badly. My midwife tells me to sit more often too, but it's hard when the majority of my job is done standing up...good thing my last day of work is next Wednesday (I can't frickin' wait).


----------



## izzysmummy

I make mine rub my swollen ankles until the swelling has gone :) he really dislikes feet!

I say well you got me pregnant so crack on! Poor lad xx


----------



## kmac625

Haven't been here in a bit...just wanted to update that I think I saw a thread saying izzysmummy has had her baby. Mine however is being stubborn and hasn't engaged yet. I've been bouncing on my ball constantly as a result lol. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## angelmyky

hey kmac, i havent been on here recently either. dont think anyone has lol. ive been looking at one of her threads, its on august 2010 babies, im on there too, it looks like she was having pains but im not sure whats happened yet. will see later i guess. hopefully both her and baby are doing ok.

how are you?
update here, erm, well other than being stuck in hospital when i was 32weeks for high blood pressure and bad swelling (water retention), theres been not much else happen. baby has been head down since 28 weeks and hasnt moved back round since then, so thats good. he was measuring 34weeks when i had my 32week scan. my uterus is already fully developed, the sonographer told me that at my 32week scan. so its confused me since. uterus constantly gets hard lately too. oh and the past couple days ive had "period" like aches, they're mild and dont really hurt, but have made me wonder whats going on in there. i spoke to my mum about it and she said it might be where baby is getting engaged....i see my midwife tomorrow so i will talk to her about it and see what she says when she checks my stomach. i have my last scan on 3rd august. i doubt i will end up going full term, with the way things keep going.
ohhh its my birthday on friday (16th), im getting married on 24th and then baby is due within 5 (ish) weeks. :happydance: argh, scary stuff but im so excited.

well im off again, think i should go toilet to check theres nothing happening.... :shy: tmi lol sorry, take care. x


----------



## dawny85

Hi


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's my first as well! I'm behind you a bit and I'm due August 3th. I'm currently 4.5 weeks along. :)


----------



## flower94

Can I join you ladies? I'm due August 9th!


----------



## dodgercpkl

flower94 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm due August 9th!

Yay! We are almost date twins! :)


----------

